# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  El PP recupera el trasvase del Ebro como arma electoral

## sergi1907

Mientras la dirección nacional del partido evita en su programa una referencia explícita a la obra, los populares de Levante la vuelven a reivindicar a dos meses de las elecciones 

 Las próximas elecciones municipales del 22 de mayo lo son también autonómicas en el País Valenciano y Murcia, entre muchas otras comunidades. En este contexto preelectoral, el Partido Popular de estas dos regiones ha recuperado la reivindicación del trasvase del Ebro como uno de sus principales argumentos, ante los buenos resultados que les ha dado esta estrategia en comicios anteriores. Con todo, en esta ocasión las demandas para conseguir el agua del Ebro topan con el posicionamiento oficial del partido a nivel nacional. El programa marco de las próximas elecciones aprobado por los populares es pensadament ambiguo en buena parte de las cuestiones hídricas y no cita en ningún momento el trasvase del Ebro ni el de otros ríos. El objetivo es no incomodar a los posicionamientos del partido en territorios como Aragón o Castilla La Mancha, donde es candidata María Dolores de Cospedal. 

De momento los populares valencianos tampoco han explicitado esta propuesta en su programa electoral, pero el presidente de la Generalitat valenciana y candidato del PP, Francisco Camps, ha encontrado una fórmula para recuperar la polémica a través de la fundación Agua y Progreso. Se trata de un ente creado por el mismo ejecutivo el año 2004 para reivindicar el agua del Ebro (una vez el gobierno de Zapatero descartó el proyecto) y que hizo famoso el lema Agua para todos. Ahora contraatacan con una nueva campaña, que lleva por título Todavía es posible y defiende que la construcción y puesta en marcha del trasvase del Ebro crearía hasta 500.000 empleos. Según ha publicado el diario Levante, esta campaña ha sido subvencionada con cerca de 700.000 euros por parte de la propia Generalitat Valenciana. Por su parte, Camps también tira por el derecho y, desde hace ya algunas semanas, ha recuperado el discurso en favor del trasvase como fuente de riqueza para los valencianos. Sin ir más lejos, en la inauguración de un embalse esta misma semana aseguró que seguirá trabajando "para que el agua que sobra en otros lugares llegue a la comunidad y encuentre terrenos preparados para utilizarla"

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/ebre...arma/electoral

----------


## No Registrado

Un gasto de dinero extra de una personaa que está acostumbrada a hacerlo. Todo por reivindicar una cosa que hoy por hoy es imposible y que jurídicamente se echaría atrás sin ningún problema.

Atentos los ribereños, que los piratas y vampiros van a por el Ebro. Ya veis lo ocurrido con el Tajo. Defendedlo u ocurrirá lo mismo.

Los especuladores se enriquecerán y arruinarán la cuenca cedente.

----------


## No Registrado

Madre mía, como están las cabezas, ahora vuelta de nuevo a por el Ródano, y el motivo es que: "los franceses son más tratables y más objetivos". 

Texto:
El ex alcalde de Castellón prefiere el trasvase del Ródano al Ebro

A diferencia de lo que sostiene su partido, el exalcalde de Castellón y consejero delegado de Castelló Cultural, José Luis Gimeno, apostó ayer por un trasvase desde el río Ródano como solución a los problemas de agua de Castellón, en lugar de por el trasvase del Ebro. El político se distancia así de la que ha sido la postura cerrada del PP durante años.

Gimeno afirmó que entre las debilidades de la ciudad de Castellón se encuentra su tejido empresarial, la agricultura, la falta de terreno para crecer y "problemas singulares como la falta de agua".

Gimeno hizo estas declaraciones en un curso organizado por la Universidad Internacional de Valencia (VIU), en una conferencia en la que analizó el Plan Estratégico de Castellón 2009-2015. El ex alcalde insistió en que "hace tiempo que debimos empezar a estudiar el trasvase del Ródano", ya que "los franceses son más tratables y más objetivos". Además, explicó que de esta forma "evitaríamos provincianismos y regionalismos absurdos, porque el agua es un producto y se vende a quien la pueda pagar". Sobre la cuestión del agua, Gimeno señaló que "nos hemos interesado sólo en una puerta, y parece que nos hemos estrellado en esa puerta por las razones que sean, pero si se nos abre otra puerta y tenemos otra oportunidad, merece la pena estudiarla". Del trasvese del Ródano, el exalcalde dijo que la ley francesa tiene un plazo de "venta del agua, pero posiblemente se puede llegar a un acuerdo y me gustaría saber cuál es el costo de la tubería por el mar, que a lo mejor puede ser asumible".

Defensa del PHN
En la reciente campaña electoral, Francisco Camps, ante varios centenares de cargos populares y representantes de organizaciones sociales, volvió a insistir en que mantendrá en esta legislatura su reivindicación del trasvase del Ebro a la Comunidad Valenciana. "Seguiremos defendiendo el Plan Hidrológico Nacional (PHN). Nos falta lo más fácil, porque hemos hecho lo más complicado. Lo más fácil es construir un tubo que traiga el agua que se va al mar", señaló Camps.

Gimeno se refirió a otras amenazas para la ciudad de Castellón, como la crisis económica o la fuga de talentos. Y se explicó: "Un universitario cuesta unos 150.000 euros desde que nace, por lo que exportarlos gratis es un dispendio que es para pensarlo". En cuanto a las posibilidades económicas de la capital de La Plana, el político destacó su capacidad innovadora.


http://www.elpais.com/articulo/Comun...10elpval_4/Tes

----------


## No Registrado

Rudi: «El PP no va a reactivar el Trasvase del Ebro» 
La 'futura' presidenta de Aragón, que debe pactar con los regionalistas, dice en Punto Radio que este acueducto no está en el programa 'popular' 

Luisa Fernanda Rudi, que se perfila como nueva presidenta de Aragón, declaró ayer ante los micrófonos de Punto Radio que «en absoluto» se va a reactivar el proyecto del Trasvase del Ebro que aprobó el Partido Popular en el año 2001. En el programa 'Protagonistas' que dirige Félix Madero, la dirigente del PP aragonés indicó que este acueducto no se va a recuperar porque «no figura en los programas electorales del PP. Ni en el de las elecciones generales de 2008 ni en el programa marco». La postura de Rudi choca con la de sus compañeros de Murcia y la Comunidad Valenciana, Ramón Luis Valcárcel y Francisco Camps, que siguen reivindicando este canal. 
Rudi explicó que la política de agua de su futuro Gobierno será «la que marca el Estatuto de Autonomía y en otras leyes anteriores, en los que la Comunidad de Aragón tiene una reserva estratégica sobre los caudales del Ebro de 6.500 hectómetros cúbicos. Y ahí debe estar. Los gobiernos socialistas plantearon una demagogia total y absoluta con la guerra del agua. El PP, en su programa electoral de 2008 y en el programa marco autonómico que tenemos ahora, plantea un gran pacto nacional con una serie de premisas. En primer lugar que las cuencas se gestionen de manera unitaria. No pueden ser troceadas. Y no les voy a aburrir con lo que está pasando aquí con los caudales ecológicos del Ebro. Rodríguez Zapatero le ha dado esa potestad a la Generalitat catalana, y eso sí que sería una verdadera hipoteca para los que estamos aguas arriba. También debe respetarse el uso prevalente del agua donde está, y nuestras obras imprescindibles de regulación...», detalló la presidenta del PP de Aragón. 
La dirección del Partido Popular considera más que probable que Luisa Fernanda Rudi será la próxima presidenta de Aragón gracias a un pacto con el PAR, que, además de la comunidad autónoma, le permitiría gobernar en las diputaciones de Zaragoza y de Teruel, así como en el ayuntamiento de Huesca, informa Efe. El PAR, dirigido por José Ángel Biel, que ha sido vicepresidente en los dos gobiernos anteriores de Marcelino Iglesias, rechaza de plano del Trasvase del Ebro. Si el PP necesita sus votos, la política de agua será uno de los puntos claves del acuerdo. 
Fuentes de la cúpula de los populares y de la dirección del partido en la comunidad autónoma señalan que tanto Rudi como Mariano Rajoy ya habían hablado con el líder del PAR, José Ángel Biel, mucho antes de los comicios. 
Petición a Cospedal 
Por otra parte, el presidente de la Asociación de Municipios Ribereños de Entrepeñas y Buendía, Julián Rebollo, ha confiado en que la presidenta electa de Castilla-La Mancha, María Dolores Cospedal , mantengan la reclamación de una lámina permanente de agua en los embalses, y ha considerado «suicida» renunciar a esa lámina estable del 40 por ciento. 
En declaraciones a Europa Press, Rebollo ha calificado de «varapalo» para los intereses de los ribereños la victoria de Cospedal en la Junta de Comunidades, y, aunque ha reconocido que los resultados son «incuestionables», ha recordado que la 'popular' «dio la espantada» en la aprobación del Estatuto de Autonomía.


Jo,jo,jo,jo, ésto es de risa.

----------


## No Registrado

La fuente:
http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2011...-20110526.html

----------


## Comizo

CRITICAN A FRANCISCO CAMPS
Ecologistas en Acción ve "absurdo" el trasvase

 El veterano militante de Ecologistas en Acción en Aragón ha tildado de "absurdo" el intento del presidente de la Generalitat Valenciana de recuperar el proyecto del trasvase del río Ebro a Levante y Murcia. Camps ha afirmado que el Gobierno de España debe poner ya "la tubería" para detraer 1.550 hectómetros cúbicos de agua al año.

   Erce se ha remitido a la Directiva Marco del Agua de la Unión Europea (UE), que prohíbe los trasvases entre cuencas y ha considerado "absurdo" que Camps plantee "volver a tiempos ya superados".

   Erce ha indicado que la Comunidad Valenciana tiene garantizado el abastecimiento de agua de boca con sus propios recursos y ha lamentado que, siendo una región bañada por el mar Mediterráneo, esté "despilfarrando" el agua dulce en el turismo, "para piscinas o para regar jardines".

   El miembro de Ecologistas en Acción ha expresado que de hacerse el trasvase "habría que crear algún embalse importante" para almacenar agua en invierno y ha aludido a la plaga del mejillón cebra, que ha infestado barcos, tuberías y otras infraestructuras de la cuenca, efecto que se multiplicaría de ejecutarse el proyecto.

   Erce ha añadido que "ya se ha demostrado que el Ebro no tiene excedente de caudales" y ha indicado que está pendiente de aprobarse el Plan Hidrológico de Cuenca (PHC), que recogerá los caudales ecológicos mínimos. "Hoy por hoy además se están haciendo grandes inversiones" para construir plantas desalinizadoras en Valencia y Murcia para garantizar el agua de boca, ha apuntado.

   El veterano militante ecologista ha recordado que el proyecto de trasvase de Aznar movilizó a la ciudadanía aragonesa y ha mencionado la manifestación que reunió a cerca de 400.000 aragoneses en Madrid el 11 de marzo de 2001 con el lema 'Aragón, agua y futuro', que tuvo su réplica el mismo día en la Plaza del Pilar de Zaragoza, donde se concentraron 100.000 ciudadanos.

http://www.europapress.es/aragon/not...618122137.html

----------


## Matraco

... me resisto a creer que a estas alturas todavía quede algún "primo" que se pueda tragar este cuento chino.

----------


## Comizo

Unos por aquí:

----Pastor rescata el trasvase del Ebro y apuesta por mancomunar servicios
La nueva presidenta de la diputación de Alicante promete austeridad y rigor en su estreno

La presidenta puso especial énfasis en el tema hídrico y resucitó la reivindicación del trasvase del Ebro. «En cuanto a los recursos hídricos, como suministro esencial, su déficit estructural es un factor limitante del crecimiento económico y agrava situaciones medioambientales negativas. Por ello es preciso retomar el proyecto del trasvase del Ebro; obtener garantía de permanencia en el tiempo del trasvase Tajo-Segura; asegurar que la transferencia del Júcar al Vinalopó aportará agua de calidad y en cantidad suficiente y un precio asumible; destinar la desalación a los usos para los que es competitiva, y completar el avanzado sistema de depuración y reutilización que ya tiene la provincia de Alicante», apuntó.----
http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...os/824294.html

 Y, en realidad, ésto es lo que hay:

---La sequía deja el caudal del Ebro por debajo del mínimo ecológico 


Desde el Plan Hidrológico del Ebro de 1996, ese caudal de seguridad está fijado en 30.000 litros por segundo. Sin embargo, los datos del Sistema Automático de Información Hidrológica (SAIH) de la CHE señalan que el Ebro no alcanzó esa cifra entre las cuatro de la mañana del martes y las siete de la tarde del miércoles, situación que volvió a repetirse durante buena parte de la madrugada y la mañana de ayer. 

El del Ebro no es el único cauce en el que la aportación del río no alcanza el mínimo de seguridad ambiental. El Jalón lleva dos semanas en esa situación al desembocar en Grisén. Tampoco llegaban al caudal ecológico, entre otros, el Ésera en Eriste, el Gállego en Búbal y en Guadalope en Caspe. Este último, de hecho, lleva dos semanas sin superar los 410 litros por segundo cuando el mínimo es de mil. ----

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/90501

Y más, y más, y más, y cada día quiero más, y más y más.

El cuento de nunca acabar.

----------


## jesusferrer

Me gusta ser lo más imparcial que puedo y no quiero que me tratéis de insolidario por aportar estos datos, que aunque son de la época de Aznar, creo que se pueden aplicar perfectamente en estos momentos.
En 2004, el gobierno del PP ya reconocía unas pérdidas de más de 3.000 millones de euros con este tema. Copio una noticia del Heraldo :

_"HERALDO DE ARAGON 8 de marzo de 2004
El Gobierno reconoce ante la UE un déficit millonario por el trasvase
Conllevaría unas pérdidas de más de 3.107 millones de euros, pero la Comisión cree que serían superiores. Otro informe de Bruselas desaconseja financiarlo y detecta contratos al margen de la normativa europea.
CARLOS VILLANOVA/ Zaragoza | El propio Gobierno de España afirma que construir el trasvase del Ebro y llevarlo a cabo en los próximos 50 años supondría unas pérdidas financieras de más 3.107 millones de euros. Así lo hace constar en la documentación técnica que ha remitido a la Comisión Europea, sobre la que se han realizado los diversos informes que estos días están viendo la luz.
Pero si la cifra ya resulta espectacularmente abultada, las conclusiones de los informes de las direcciones generales europeas de Medio Ambiente y Política Regional estiman que, en realidad, puede ser mucho mayor. En ambos documentos, los técnicos de la UE señalan importantes errores y omisiones a la hora de calcular la relación coste-beneficio de la transferencia de caudales, lo que se traduce en ingresos sobrevalorados y costes infraestimados.
Así, se destaca que una de las tasas económicas aplicadas al análisis, la de descuento financiero, es del 4,25%, cuando lo habitual es que sea del 6%, lo que haría disminuir los beneficios. Igualmente, se resalta que los costes de inversión y renovación de la infraestructura se han subestimado. En este caso, se pone como ejemplo que al trasvase se le calcula una vida útil global de 50 años, cuando para las canalizaciones es sólo de 20 ó 30 años, lo que aumenta notablemente los costes de reposición. Los técnicos europeos también resaltan que en la documentación entregada por el Ejecutivo español no se aprecian cálculos de costes para cuestiones tan esenciales como la potabilización del agua o el esfuerzo energético de bombear el recurso hasta sus destinos.
En el otro lado de la balanza, entienden que los estudios del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente sobrevaloran los ingresos que se obtendrían con el trasvase. En concreto, remarcan que excluyen la posibilidad de que la obra sufra las habituales demoras en la ejecución de infraestructuras y que no analizan que pasaría si el precio final del agua es más caro de lo previsto y la demanda, por lo tanto, disminuye.
Preguntas incisivas
Dejando al margen ese tipo de errores, los técnicos de la Comisión Europea, ante el reconocimiento por parte del Ejecutivo español de un abultado déficit financiero, llegan a preguntarse en sus informes cómo una inversión pública con semejante rentabilidad negativa puede contribuir al desarrollo económico de un país.
Porque el Gobierno central, partiendo de las pérdidas financieras, calcula que el trasvase tendrá, sin embargo, un beneficio económico de 3.589 millones de euros al repercutir globalmente en la economía (cifra también cuestionada por los técnicos europeos).
Para llegar a esos beneficios, sólo cabe una posibilidad: que todos los españoles costeen la obra y el déficit del trasvase para que deje sus ingresos únicamente en una parte del Estado."_

Esta lista de personalidades, asociaciones y entidades dudan sobre la viabilidad del trasvase :

-Instituto Aragonés de Estadística
-Francesc Gallart, profesor del Instituto de Ciencias de la Tierra (CSIC)
-Francisco Ayala-Carcedo, profesor de la Universidad Politécnica de Madrid
-José María Cuadrat, profesor de Análisis Geográfico de la Universidad de Zaragoza
-Colegio Oficial de Ingenieros Agrónomos de Aragón, La Rioja, Navarra y País Vasco
-Narcís Prat, catedrático de Biología de la Universidad de Barcelona
-Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro, CHE
-Asit K. Biswas, director del Centro del Tercer Mundo para la Gestión del Agua (México)
-Fundación Nueva Cultura del Agua (FNCA)
-Amelia Pérez Zabaleta, profesora de Economía (UNED)
-Universidad de Berkeley
-Servicio de Investigación Agraria de la DGA (SIA)
-Centro de Investigación del Rendimiento de Centrales Eléctricas (CIRCE)
-Javier Uche y José Sanz, Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas
-Yoram Avnimelech, decano de Ingeniería Agrícola del Instituto de Tecnología de Israel
-Sociedad Española de Ornitología (SEO)
-BirLife Internacional
-Ecologistas en Acción
-David Getches, catedrático de Derecho de los Recursos Naturales de la Universidad de Colorado (EEUU)
-Antonio Estevan, consultor ambiental y experto en abastecimientos urbanos
-Greenpeace
-Miguel Ángel Esteve, catedrático de Ecología de la Universidad de Murcia
-Carlos Sanchís, investigador del Centro Valenciano de Estudios del Riego
-Santiago Pérez, gerente de la cooperativa levante-sur
-Universidad de Murcia
-Alejandro Gil, consejero de Obras Públicas de Castilla-La Mancha
-Consejo de la Juventud de España
-Amelia Pérez Zabaleta, profesora de Economía Aplicada de la UNED
-Andrés Sahuquillo, catedrático de Hidrogeología de la Universidad Politécnica de Valencia
-Lucila Candela, del departamento de Ingeniería del terreno de la Politécnica Cataluña
-Narcís Prat, catedrático de Ecología de la Universidad de Barcelona
-Santiago Hernández, de la Universidad Politécnica de Extremadura
-Asit Biswas, director del Centro del Tercer Mundo para la Gestión del Agua
-Mariano Chóliz, profesor de Psicología Básica de la Universidad de Valencia
-Pedro Arrojo, profesor de Análisis Económico de la Universidad de Zaragoza y presidente de la FNCA
-WWF/Adena

Uno de los últimos citados, Pedro Arrojo, premio Goldman 2003 dijo una frase que creo que resume perfectamente todo el tema : "Estas dos cuencas están muy cerca y el año que haya sequía , lo habrá en las dos". Os dejo un vídeo suyo.




En su día se divulgó un Powerpoint con una serie de datos muy interesantes.
Descargar Powerpoint

----------


## albertillovernel

Buenas noches;
Es impresionante la presentación que enlazas. Ante la mala política, los datos reales son la mejor vacuna. Y los trasvases nunca han sido más que eso: política. 
Se fomenta cierta actividad (industrial/agrícola) en una zona y además el mismo que proyecta, propone las obras a realizar para llevar el agua necesaria, inmensamente caras y muy proclives a comisiones, desfalcos y demás. Como la plebe lo único que ve es maquinaria moviéndose, y nunca suele preguntarse si eso es necesario o no (entiende que siempre lo es), además puede sacarse rédito político de la obra, aunque sea una auténtica ruina. No sólo es que esté en contra de los trasvases; es que aún no se ha hecho el trasvase entre cuencas fluviales que no solucione de mala forma los problemas que el mismo crea.
Saludos!

----------


## Comizo

Se avecina una guerra de las buenas, y ésta vez entre populares:

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2011...-20111016.html

""Durante el fin de semana pasado, el PP celebró en Málaga su convención para aprobar el programa con el que concurrirá a las elecciones generales del 20-N. Teniendo en cuenta que todas las encuestas pronostican que el próximo presidente del Gobierno será Mariano Rajoy, había mucho interés en saber las líneas programáticas del partido. Los periodistas que asistieron al acontecimiento nos han relatado su perplejidad, por cuanto que no han sido capaces de encontrar una propuesta que pudiera servir de titular. Por el contrario, los militantes que fueron a Málaga, han regresado muy contentos, y dicen que sí, que hay programa. Es indudable que el programa existe. Pero seguramente habrá ocurrido que Pedro Arriola, o cualquier otro asesor aúlico, haya recordado lo que le pasó al conservador Cameron, que antes de las elecciones dijo lo que iba a hacer, y bajó la intención de voto al partido conservador. Para evitar el 'efecto Cameron', lo mejor desde luego es no mojarse, decir sólo lo que la gente quiere oír, y después, ya en la Moncloa, hacer lo que proceda. 
De este modo, los españoles en esta precampaña electoral, al no existir incertidumbre sobre el resultado, nos estamos esforzando en adivinar el programa de gobierno del que va a ganar. Y es una dedicación ciertamente fatigosa, pues exige emplear un método inductivo: si en una parte de España en la que gobierna el PP se están tomando tales o cuales medidas para reducir el gasto público, cabe inducir lo que se hará cuando se gobierne en toda España. Si Rajoy les ha pedido a sus presidentes de comunidades autónomas que esperen al 20-N, para evitar que pase lo que está pasando en Cataluña con la sanidad, pues lógicamente cuando pase el 20-N ocurrirá lo que tenga que ocurrir. 
Sin embargo, a veces, a algunos dirigentes de segundo nivel se les escapa alguna información sobre el programa de gobierno. Ha ocurrido con la presidenta de la Comunidad Autónoma de Aragón. Conozco a Luisa Fernanda Rudi desde hace muchos años. Es una de las mejores personas que he conocido en el mundo de la política. Y aspiro a conservar su amistad. La señora Rudi es una mujer muy inteligente, muy tenaz, y muy valiente: si tiene que jugarse su carrera política por defender sus convicciones, se la juega. Es una verdadera aragonesa, en el mejor y estereotipado sentido de la palabra. Pues bien, Dña. Luisa Fernanda Rudi ha declarado en Onda Cero (y así lo recoge el diario 'La Verdad', del pasado martes, 11 de octubre) que el derogado Trasvase del Ebro no será resucitado por el Partido Popular si Mariano Rajoy gana las próximas elecciones generales. La señora Rudi ya dijo esto al tomar posesión como presidenta de Aragón. Y como refuerzo de su afirmación recuerda que hay un pacto con el PAR, no sólo a nivel regional, sino también nacional, que ha ratificado el propio Rajoy. Y cuando el ilustre asturiano (y por eso muy buen aragonés), mi compañero Hipólito Gómez de las Roces, fundó hace muchos años el PAR, ya decía: «Aragón también tiene sed». La señora Rudi ha destacado que en el programa del PP para las generales del 2008 no aparecía ya la resurrección del Trasvase del Ebro. Y que ahora tampoco va a aparecer. 
La noticia ha caído en Murcia como un jarro de agua fría (valga el sarcasmo). Desde el Gobierno regional se está intentando quitarle hierro al asunto. Y se nos dice que con Rajoy en La Moncloa habrá interconexiones de cuencas. Pero, ¿por qué será que nos fiamos y estas palabras no nos consuelan? 
Y es que no hay que perder la memoria, porque se empieza perdiendo la memoria y se termina perdiendo la cabeza. Hace siete años Zapatero acabó con el Trasvase del Ebro, cuyas primeras obras se habían empezado, después de ocho años, en los últimos meses del mandato de Aznar (en Castellón de la Plana, no en la desembocadura del Ebro). Aquello se consideró como una ofensa a toda la Región. Se recuperó el lema 'Agua para todos', que desde entonces figura en pancartas permanentes instaladas en edificios públicos. Se organizó una manifestación en Valencia, a donde muchos murcianos se desplazaron. Y fueron tachados de traidores todos los socialistas que no apoyaban el Trasvase del Ebro. La campaña fue tremenda. Recuerdo un anuncio exhibido en los cines de la Región. Yo lo vi en el Rex. Un niño le decía a su padre que si era más fácil traer el agua de los ríos antes de que desemboquen en el mar, ¿por qué nos gastábamos el dinero en desalar el agua del mar? No hubo murciano que se preciase que no defendiese el Trasvase del Ebro, que no rechazase la desalación como solución alternativa, y que no considerase a Zapatero un traidor a Murcia. La cuestión del Trasvase del Ebro ha sido tan bien orquestada, tan excelentemente publicitada, que ha llegado a formar parte de nuestro ADN de murcianos. Personalmente, soy de los convencidos de que Murcia necesita el Trasvase del Ebro (y también el del Tajo, señora Cospedal). 
Bien, ¿y ahora qué? ¿cómo le explicamos a un niño que es mejor desalar agua del mar que traer a Murcia el agua del Ebro antes de que vierta al mar?. Todo se puede explicar, desde luego. Pero habrá que convenir que será difícil. 
Algunos ya nos advirtieron que todo esto del 'Agua para todos' no era más que una estrategia política para aniquilar a los socialistas. Pero a los que no les creímos, a los que pensamos que la reivindicación del Trasvase del Ebro era verdad, se nos tendrá que reconocer, por lo menos, el derecho a sentirnos engañados. 'Engaño para todos'. Pero que nadie se preocupe; que nadie pierda el sueño pensando que le van a exigir responsabilidades. En Murcia nunca pasa nada.""

Resumen para los que no tengan ganas de leerselo:

Murcianos y valencianos se huelen la tostada de que el trasvase del Ebro no se va a hacer al día siguiente mismo del 20N. Y también se huelen que la campaña durante 8 años del "Agua para todos" no ha sido más que una campaña de derribo a Zapatero. Y que una vez conseguido, nanianonaniano.

Ja,ja,ja,ja, hay que ver como manejan a las masas los políticos, ésto es p´a morirse.

----------


## ben-amar

Al final no ocurrira nada, desde Genova llamaran al orden a alguno y le prometeran otra quimera y a callar todo el mundo.

----------


## sergi1907

> Al final no ocurrira nada, desde Genova llamaran al orden a alguno y le prometeran otra quimera y a callar todo el mundo.


Eso está claro. Al final se hará lo que manden sus jefes.

----------


## comizo

Se rumorea que Valcárcel aspira a un ministerio.

En éste sentido es tan válido en Ferraz como en Génova la famosa frase de Guerra:  "El que se mueva, no sale en la foto".

Habría que cambiar el lema "Agua para todos" por "Agua para votos".

----------


## perdiguera

En los reinos de taifas se perdió Al Ándalus; ahora nos tocan otras taifas que se aferran al momio de los votos.
No creáis que es sólo un tema exclusivo del PP, todos los grandes partidos defienden cosas diferentes en según que taifa.

----------


## Azakán

Pasará lo de siempre. O sea Castilla paga. El Tajo paga. El Tajo condenado a ser una corriente de residuo líquido.

Para que los del mediterráneo sur tengan su agua sin tocar la que se arrogan los del mediterráneo norte.

Así es la realidad de este país.

----------


## comizo

El PP tiene en su agenda "recuperar el trasvase del Ebro" si gana las elecciones del 20-N, según ha manifestado el ex portavoz del PP en la Comisión de Fomento e Infraestructuras de Congreso, Andrés Ayala. 

Ayala ha dicho que se recuperará el Plan Hidrológico Nacional con el trasvase.

Durante una mesa redonda sobre Infraestructuras del Transporte celebrada en el Ilustre Colegio Oficial de Geólogos (ICOG), Ayala ha subrayado la "gravedad" de haber paralizado el trasvase del Ebro y la repercusión que ha tenido para otros trasvases como el del Tajo.

Además, ha señalado que en el Plan Hidrológico Nacional del PP también se contempla la reordenación de los regadíos en Aragón y el concepto de cuenca única con el derecho de la cuenca emisora a administrar las reservas que necesite.

http://www.intereconomia.com/noticia...iones-20111021

En mi opinión, van a llevarlo adelante, va a ser una dura lucha.

----------


## sergi1907

Como casi todas las encuestas le dan la mayoría absoluta el trasvase se hará tarde o temprano.

Resulta curioso que no haya dinero para sanidad ni educación y sí para construir una obra de este tipo.

----------


## Comizo

> Como casi todas las encuestas le dan la mayoría absoluta el trasvase se hará tarde o temprano.
> 
> Resulta curioso que no haya dinero para sanidad ni educación y sí para construir una obra de este tipo.


 Además siendo deficitaria, que es lo grave, que contraviene cualquier norma básica de sostenibilidad. Por no hablar del medio ambiente.


 Y efectivamente, no va a haber dinero para sanidad, educación, saneamiento, etc... y sí para esta locura.

Eso tiene un nombre muy claro, pero no me atrevo a decirlo en público.

----------


## sergi1907

Zaragoza, 21 oct (EFE).- El Partido Popular en Aragón ha asegurado hoy que el trasvase del Ebro no figura en las propuestas electorales de esta formación política para las elecciones generales del próximo 20 de noviembre.

En una nota de prensa, el PP recuerda que el trasvase del Ebro no aparecía entre las iniciativas electorales de las últimas generales de 2008, como tampoco se encontraba en el programa marco autonómico de las elecciones del pasado 20 de mayo.

Los populares aragoneses consideran que las manifestaciones realizadas hoy por el ex portavoz popular en la Comisión de Fomento e Infraestructuras del Congreso de los Diputados, Andrés Ayala, "han sido formuladas a título meramente personal". EFE.

http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=971261

Parece que este tema va a dar mucho que hablar durante estos meses.

----------


## Comizo

Había una vez una rana sentada en la orilla de un río, cuando se le acercó un escorpión que le dijo: Amiga rana, ¿puedes ayudarme a cruzar el río? Puedes llevarme a tu espalda ¿Que te lleve a mi espalda? contestó la rana. ¡Ni pensarlo! ¡Te conozco! Si te llevo a mi espalda, sacarás tu aguijón, me picarás y me matarás. Lo siento, pero no puede ser. No seas tonta le respondió entonces el escorpión. ¿No ves que si te pincho con mi aguijón, te hundirás en el agua y que yo, como no sé nadar, también me ahogaré?

Y la rana, después de pensárselo mucho se dijo a sí misma: Si este escorpión me pica a la mitad del río, nos ahogamos los dos. No creo que sea tan tonto como para hacerlo. Y entonces, la rana se dirigió al escorpión y le dijo: Mira, escorpión. Lo he estado pensando y te voy a ayudar a cruzar el río. El escorpión se colocó sobre la resbaladiza espalda de la rana y empezaron juntos a cruzar el río.

Cuando habían llegado a la mitad del trayecto, en una zona del río donde había remolinos, el escorpión picó con su aguijón a la rana. De repente la rana sintió un fuerte picotazo y cómo el veneno mortal se extendía por su cuerpo. Y mientras se ahogaba, y veía cómo también con ella se ahogaba el escorpión, pudo sacar las últimas fuerzas que le quedaban para decirle: No entiendo nada ¿Por qué lo has hecho? Tú también vas a morir. Y entonces, el escorpión la miró y le respondió: Lo siento ranita. Es mi naturaleza, es mi esencia, no he podido evitarlo, no puedo dejar de ser quien soy, ni actuar en contra de mi naturaleza, de mi costumbre y de otra forma distinta a como he aprendido a comportarme. Y poco después de decir esto, desaparecieron los dos, el escorpión y la rana, debajo de las aguas del río.


 En éste caso, la fábula de Esopo (supuestamente) viene al pelo.

----------


## Comizo

Ya he solucionado el tema del Ebro, he llamado a Chuck Norris y ya está volando para acá:

----------


## sergi1907

El vicesecretario de comunicación del PP apuesta a retomar el plan hidrológico que quedó suspendido hace ocho años con la llegada al gobierno del PSOE.

El vicesecretario de comunicación del PP, Esteban González Pons, apuesta a retomar el plan hidrológico que quedó suspendido hace ocho años con la llegada al gobierno del PSOE. En una entrevista a Onda Cero, González Pons ha señalado que el PP no ha abandonado el trasvase del Ebro y ha apostado por trabajar para alcanzar un nuevo consenso sobre el agua.

 "Lo que habrá que trabajar es en la construcción de un nuevo consenso del agua, que permita que en España, el agua que sobra en las cuencas se pueda redistribuir igual que se redistribuye la electricidad e igual que todos compartimos el aire porque el agua de España es de todos", ha dicho Pons-

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...62263_300.html

----------


## Comizo

¿Entonces en qué quedamos?
 Según Rudí, en su pacto con el PAR, la idea del trasvase del ebro se ha abandonado.

Sin embargo Pons y los barones levantinos dicen que sí que se va atrasvasar toda el agua del Ebro, de España y del mundo mundial.

 Ya es hora de que Rajoy dijera algo, que aquí si hay que mojarse.

----------


## sergi1907

Hasta después de las elecciones no dirá nada.

Al final todo son votos y una afirmación sobre el trasvase restaría bastantes en Aragón y Cataluña.

----------


## Comizo

Yo recordaba las frases, pero no tenía mucha documentación.

Pero buscando un poco te encuentras joyas como ésta:

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espan...pepinac_14/Tes

 Y los otros al contrario:

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espan...lpepinac_6/Tes

 Incluso recuerdo el mapa de trasvases a nivel nacional que salió en todos los periódicos en el 93, pero no lo encuentro.

¿Alguien lo entiende?

----------


## ben-amar

> Incluso recuerdo el mapa de trasvases a nivel nacional que salió en todos los periódicos en el 93, pero no lo encuentro.
> 
> ¿Alguien lo entiende?


Con unos antededentes  y justificacion, a lo largo de la historia, aqui se presenta un esdtudio sobre el anteproyecto del PHN de 1993

Anteproyecto del Plan Hidrologico Nacional de 1993

Un documento muy interesante, os lo aseguro

----------


## Comizo

Jesús Civera
Las tesis de los territorios del Levante», enfatiza el PP de Aragón, «han perdido fuerza», y en el seno del PP nacional «ha ganado la postura de Aragón», porque el partido se ha dado cuenta de que un trasvase «no es sostenible, ni económica ni medioambientalmente». La capitulación del PP valenciano y de sus áreas de influencia ha sido colosal. ¿Pero cómo administrar la «derrota»? No ha de ser fácil. 
El PPCV, con Zaplana y Camps a la cabeza, dotó al trasvase del Ebro de un aura sagrada y lo elevó a su olimpo simbólico durante casi dos lustros: puestos a salvar dos tesoros de Valencia ante la entrada de los bárbaros socialistas, uno era la Geperudeta y el otro, el trasvase del Ebro. Fulminado por el adversario ruin cuando accedió a la Moncloa, el trasvase se erigía como un Dios salvador dispuesto a combatir la carestía ancestral de agua contra la que habían luchado nuestros antepasados (y muertos algunos a escopetazos) en todas sus variedades: romanos, árabes, cristianos o posmodernos. Ante ese dilema una tierra prometida, próspera, rica y feliz o un páramo yermo y desconchado, el PP construyó un mito que recolectó votos por miles y un montón de delirios emocionales. Como objetivo electoralista, no tenía parangón. Como demostración de perseverancia sacar a pasear el botijo a diario constata una eficacia y tenacidad sin límites, es incontestable. Pero nada más. Una vez seducidas las masas mediante el señuelo regado con dinero público, algún día la realidad se había de imponer. La farsa ha sido pulverizada y la leyenda ha prescrito: llovió y se llenaron los pantanos, no hay dinero ni para pagar las nóminas, en Aragón manda el PP y los sabios que transitaban por esta tierra para instruirnos sobre las bondades de la canalización se han debido fugar a otro planeta. El andamiaje se ha desmoronado. Y el PPCV, como Frankestein con su monstruo, se ha visto atrapado en su propia creación diabólica. Cuando Rajoy ha encendido la luz y proclamado que el trasvase del Ebro no se incluirá en el programa del PP, Fabra, Barberá y González Pons se han sumido en la oscuridad. Camps ya no está y Cotino el encargado de animar la orgía del botijo, tampoco. ¿Quién reduce al monstruo engendrado y lo devuelve al laboratorio de donde surgió si ha sido asimilado por la sociedad hasta el punto de darle de comer sopa en la misma mesa que a los propios hijos? Fabra lo ha de autodeglutir, como tantos otros asuntos ásperos. El PPCV ha proclamado hasta la extenuación que cuando Rajoy ascendiera a los cielos de la Moncloa, el trasvase sería restituido con acentos y comas. Resulta que cuando se halla a las puertas, anuncia que de trasvase nada, monada. 
Las sospechas de que se instituyó una ficción para moldear a la opinión pública en beneficio de los intereses de un grupo político van siendo contrastadas. Si el PP ha rectificado con el Corredor Mediterráneo, del cual renegó siempre (esos planes luciferinos de demonios catalanistas), bien podría tragarse el nuevo sapo también. Posee capacidad para digerirlo, pero se le acumulan las herencias frívolas. Y les ha de hacer frente mientras celebra las exequias por liquidar media administración y descubrir que en la caja de los euros solo hay polvo. 

http://www.levante-emv.com/opinion/2...utm_source=rss

A ver si ya las cabezas comienzan a admitir que lo que no se puede hacer, no se puede, y además es imposible.

Hace tiempo que no leo a Cotino, ¿donde estará?

----------


## Comizo

En el debate nada de nada del trasvase del Ebro.

Bueno, Rajoy ha dicho que lo que no esté en el programa electoral no se va a hacer. Y el trasvase del Ebro no lo está. Algo es algo.

----------


## sergi1907

> En el debate nada de nada del trasvase del Ebro.
> 
> Bueno, Rajoy ha dicho que lo que no esté en el programa electoral no se va a hacer. Y el trasvase del Ebro no lo está. Algo es algo.


¿Y hay alguien que se lo cree?

----------


## Comizo

> ¿Y hay alguien que se lo cree?


Je,je,je. Yo por lo menos no. Pero sí tengo esperanza de que cuando lo planteen, con esa afirmación tan contundente, con la oposición y negativa a financiarlo de Bruselas, y sobre todo con la tremenda oposición popular, no se llegue a hacer nunca.

----------


## Comizo

He rescatado éste video del 2008 para ver las sinrazones que en aquellos años se argumentaban a favor de esa obra y como se desmontan, quedando claro hoy que era todo una maniobra con fines políticos.

 Argumentos tan peregrinos como el que se da el el minuto 6:29, cuidado si bebeis agua desalada y quereis tener hijos, ja,ja,ja,ja.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRfv0...eature=related

----------


## Comizo

Arenas sigue utilizando palabras y frases de hace 50 años para gente con la mente de hace 50 años.

""El compromiso del Partido Popular sigue siendo el de llevar «el agua que sobra en la España húmeda a la seca», o lo que es lo mismo, recuperar el Plan Hidrológico Nacional (PHN) que se «cargó» Zapatero para que Almería vuelva a liderar el empleo en España, «porque el agua no sólo da de beber, sino también de comer» y porque sin ella «no hay industria, servicios ni agricultura».

Esta «seña de identidad» popular, el reparto del agua sobrante, fue la idea y la promesa que ha transmitido el presidente del PP-A, Javier Arenas, en una reunión con regantes de Huércal-Overa (Almería).

Arenas, quien se comprometió a poner en marcha «una política de agua nueva, que sea efectiva y profesionalizada, hace falta hacer obras pero que no cuesten más de lo presupuestado», insistió en el daño que había hecho la eliminación del PHN, que a su entender «ha sido el proyecto más solidario que se ha puesto en marcha por parte de un gobierno en los últimos 30 años de democracia».

De ahí a que «ese compromiso para que el agua que sobre venga a la España seca se mantiene en el programa, porque es una seña de identidad del PP, y porque es de sentido común que se use el agua para crear puestos de trabajo antes de que se tire al mar».

Diálogo entre regiones
Por ello, se mostró partidario de iniciar un diálogo con las regiones en las que sobra el agua para llevarla a zonas con déficit hídrico, siempre respetando el derecho a establecer reservas estratégicas.

Arenas también expresó su compromiso a estudiar ayudas para la financiación del trasvase del pantano del Negratín (Granada) y a favorecer la cesión de derechos intercuenca, dos de las peticiones que le formularon los regantes almerienses en el encuentro, así como a bajar la fiscalidad del agua para paliar el «incremento espectacular» de su precio y ayudar a la competitividad del sector.

Ante los regantes, Javier Arenas también insistió en la necesidad de alcanzar un pacto «para defender lo mismo en Europa, es decir, los intereses agrarios y ganaderos, y a partir del 21 de noviembre, si hay cambio, habrá ministro de Agricultura, algo fundamental para España y para hablar en Europa, porque nadie se imagina países importantes de Europa con producción agraria sin ministerio», dijo""


http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/1...321293230.html


El amigo Javier, la verdad es que es la leche... Me callo.

----------


## Comizo

EFE Agricultores y empresarios de la provincia de Alicante han constituido hoy un "lobby" para exigir al presidente del Gobierno salido del 20-N que construya el derogado trasvase del Ebro, así como que mantenga como hasta ahora el Tajo-Segura y cambie la toma de origen del Júcar-Vinalopó.

El recién creado grupo de presión está conformado por diversas asociaciones y colectivos que en los ocho años de gobierno socialista han solido respaldar las demandas del PP en defensa del derogado Plan Hidrológico Nacional (PHN), aprobado en 2001.

Como portavoz de los colectivos, el presidente de la organización agraria ASAJA, Eladio Aniorte, ha leído un manifiesto con el título "Por el agua para la provincia de Alicante" y ha rechazado las preguntas de los periodistas con el argumento de que no quieren entrar en el debate político a escasos días del 20-N.

Además de ASAJA, forman parte de este "lobby" la Confederación Empresarial de Alicante (COEPA), las comunidades de agricultores Riegos de Levante margen izquierda y margen derecha, el Juzgado Privativo de Aguas de Orihuela, la Junta Central de Usuarios del Alto Vinalopó, l'Alacantí y consorcio de la Marina Baixa, la Comunidad de Regantes de Carrizales y la Junta Central de Usuarios de la Pedrera.

En palabras de Aniorte, el "lobby" exige que el nuevo presidente se pronuncie expresamente y apoye cubrir "las necesidades hídricas futuras mediante la construcción del trasvase del Ebro y promueva un 'gran pacto del Agua" que incluya la interconexión de cuencas y que permanezca inalterable en el tiempo, pese a las circunstancias existentes o a que se registren cambios en el poder ejecutivo".

"Queremos manifestar que no renunciamos al derogado trasvase del Ebro pues constituye un pilar fundamental en nuestro propósito de situar a la agricultura y al sector agroalimentario como un motor económico", ha indicado.

Además, el manifiesto abunda en la necesidad de "reactivar" el PHN de 2001 y en la "idoneidad" del Ebro para un trasvase a las cuencas deficitarias por ser uno de los ríos más caudaloso.

Apuntan que este trasvase habría generado en varios sectores más de 514.000 empleos en la Comunitat Valenciana, Murcia y Almería, el 67 por ciento de carácter estable.

Del Tajo-Segura, en nombre del "lobby" el presidente de la Federación de Regantes de Alicante, Manuel Serrano, ha instado "a la formación política que ostente el gobierno a partir del día 20 a formular, nada más tomar posesión de sus cargos, una manifestación expresa en defensa, y su oposición rotunda a los frecuentes ataques que sufre esta obra hidráulica".

Además, demandan que el nuevo Ejecutivo impida que las competencias hídricas pasen a las comunidades autónomas ya que esto conllevaría "potenciar la conflictividad entre territorios y aumentar las injusticias del agua beneficiando sólo a aquellos en los que nacen los ríos cuando éstos son de todos los españoles".

Recuerdan que Alicante sufre una sequía extrema "desde antiguo" que hizo necesario en su día el Tajo-Segura, inaugurado en 1979, tanto para abastecimiento urbano como agrícola.

El "lobby" califica el trasvase de "insustituible" y advierten de que su derogación ocasionará un daño medioambiental y económico enorme.

Acerca del Júcar-Vinalopó, el grupo de presión alicantino aboga por sustituir la actual toma del agua, en el azud de La Marquesa, en Cullera, a la inicialmente prevista y luego suprimida de Cortes de Pallás puesto que en este último punto el agua es de más calidad y permitiría compatibilizar el riego agrícola con el humano, lo que abarataría los costes a los primeros.

Si no se consigue, Aniorte ha alertado de que se puede dar la circunstancia de que el trasvase (cuyas pruebas empezaron en 2010) podría ser culminado sin que hubiera usuarios, debido a que los agricultores no pueden pagar más de lo reflejado en el convenio inicial, de entre 0,12 y 0,15 euros por metro cúbico.

El manifiesto señala que no existen razones fundadas que aconsejaran el cambio de toma mientras que está clara la "idoneidad" de la solución de Cortes de Pallás, desde donde habría un menor consumo energético.

Además del futuro presidente del Gobierno, el manifiesto ha sido enviado al jefe del Consell, Alberto Fabra, a la consellera de Agricultura, Maritina Hernández, y a la presidenta de la Diputación Provincial, Luisa Pastor. 
http://www.diarioinformacion.com/ali...utm_source=rss
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ME QUEDO CON ESTA FRASE SACADA DEL TEXTO:
"Recuerdan que Alicante sufre una sequía extrema "desde antiguo" que hizo necesario en su día el Tajo-Segura, inaugurado en 1979, tanto para abastecimiento urbano como agrícola.

El "lobby" califica el trasvase de "insustituible" y advierten de que su derogación ocasionará un daño medioambiental y económico enorme."

Es decir, que si se deroga el Tajo-Segura, se causará un daño ecológico y económico enorme; y resulta que el daño ecológico y económico que ha causado su explotación, que es enormex17, ni lo tienen en cuenta.

VIVA LA SOLIDARIDAD.

----------


## sergi1907

Lo mejor de todo es que se ha pasado de pedir a exigir.

¿Eso es ser solidario?

----------


## No Registrado

Relativo al trasvase del Ebro o de cualquier otra cuenca, ¿por que cuando el ebro cada 4 o 5 años inunda la ribera, no se trasvasa ese agua para que na haga daño y a su vez puedan aprobecharla otros?. Sed, un poco solidarios.

Por otro que os pareceria que las provincias ricas fueramos tan insolidarios e impidieramos el transvase de dinero hacia  otras regiones deficitaria.

Por favor pensemos en el bien general.

----------


## culipardo

Después de los resultados del 20-N, ASAJA está muy crecida. En La Mancha ya está pidiendo la derogación del Plan Especial del Alto Guadiana.

----------


## Comizo

> Relativo al trasvase del Ebro o de cualquier otra cuenca, ¿por que cuando el ebro cada 4 o 5 años inunda la ribera, no se trasvasa ese agua para que na haga daño y a su vez puedan aprobecharla otros?. Sed, un poco solidarios.
> 
> Por otro que os pareceria que las provincias ricas fueramos tan insolidarios e impidieramos el transvase de dinero hacia  otras regiones deficitaria.
> 
> Por favor pensemos en el bien general.


 Pues porque esas crecidas son necesarias para el ecosistema del río. De hecho, el no tenerlas en cantidad suficiente por los embalses que hay en él varios sotos de ribera se están secando por la profundización del cauce que produce esa falta de riadas.

Oye, tampoco sois tan ricos eh? Mira bien las cifras.

Lo que hay que hacer es eliminar las Has de riego ilegales, que hay muchas y los abusos inmobiliarios insostenibles. Resumiendo, que las autoridades hagan cumplir la ley.

En el bien general pensamos todos. Pero nadie piensa en el bien general de los ribereños del Tajo.
 La solidaridad hay que demostrarla, no sólo pedirla.

----------


## comizo

> Después de los resultados del 20-N, ASAJA está muy crecida. En La Mancha ya está pidiendo la derogación del Plan Especial del Alto Guadiana.


 Normal, ahora reclaman lo que se les ha prometido, no exactamente la derogación del Plan, sino agua de manera infinita.

Vamos a ver como se desarrollan los acontecimientos. Pero es que no aprenden.

----------


## No Registrado

Es increible, que haya gente que prefiere sufrir los daños de las inundaciones a dar ese agua que hace daño. 
Es necesario ser corto de mente.
El unico futuro que tenemos en nuestro pais es vender el sol, es decir traer a los abuelos de Europa a que vivan aquí, y ser un pais de turismo y servicios, y sin agua ya me diras.

No hay que ser muy listo para saber que las infraestructuras que teneis en Aragón, con la cantidad de pueblos que hay, con tan poca población, y la renta percapita que teneis, sois deficitarios, pero a mi me parece bien, todos somos españoles y todos tenemos los mismos derechos. Pero vosotros no pensais lo mismo, os mirais el ombligo en lugar de ver el futuro, ya que hay que generar riqueza donde sea posible y luego que el gobierno de la nacióno decida donde se gasta, sin mirar de donde proviene.

Es lamentable, así nos va.

----------


## Comizo

> Es increible, que haya gente que prefiere sufrir los daños de las inundaciones a dar ese agua que hace daño. 
> Es necesario ser corto de mente.
> El unico futuro que tenemos en nuestro pais es vender el sol, es decir traer a los abuelos de Europa a que vivan aquí, y ser un pais de turismo y servicios, y sin agua ya me diras.
> 
> No hay que ser muy listo para saber que las infraestructuras que teneis en Aragón, con la cantidad de pueblos que hay, con tan poca población, y la renta percapita que teneis, sois deficitarios, pero a mi me parece bien, todos somos españoles y todos tenemos los mismos derechos. Pero vosotros no pensais lo mismo, os mirais el ombligo en lugar de ver el futuro, ya que hay que generar riqueza donde sea posible y luego que el gobierno de la nacióno decida donde se gasta, sin mirar de donde proviene.
> 
> Es lamentable, así nos va.


 Yo creo que tenemos un futuro mucho más interesante que "vender el sol" como dices.
Una vez solucionado el problema del déficit y de la deuda, que aunque sea difícil lo conseguiremos, y sin repetir los gravísimos errores especulativos levantinos y de otras zonas, creo que España tiene un buen futuro.

Y tú lo has dicho, aplícate el cuento: todos somos españoles y no debeis miraros el ombligo.

Teneis que cambiar el chip, porque por ese camino así os va.

----------


## No Registrado

Pues dime en que tipo de actividad podemos ser competitivos?, yo no la veo, con los chinos trabajando como chinos por cuatro duros y sin tecnologia propia, no se que vamos a fabricar aquí.

Dime a ver que industria piensas que puede funcionar.

s2.

----------


## Comizo

> Pues dime en que tipo de actividad podemos ser competitivos?, yo no la veo, con los chinos trabajando como chinos por cuatro duros y sin tecnologia propia, no se que vamos a fabricar aquí.
> 
> Dime a ver que industria piensas que puede funcionar.
> 
> s2.


 Pues sin ir más lejos, las empresas de ingeniería españolas son punteras, y están trabajando en todo el mundo ganando infinidad de concursos, por ejemplo en el nuevo Canal de Panamá, plantas gaseras en Rusia, el Ave en Arabia Saudí, multitud de obra pública en Sudamérica, etc, etc.. eso se hace desde España.

 Luego las renovables deben ser un filón de empleos.
Otro sector que conozco de primera mano y que funciona fenomenal es el del tejido de alta calidad. En Valencia se apostó por lo barato y a barato nos ganan otros, algunas empresas que conozco apostaron por la calidad, y están trabajandoa tope.
Tampoco olvides que empresas jugueteras y de zapatos  que se fueron a China están volviendo a España, porque los costes chinos han subido y no les merece la pena ofrecer un producto de menor calidad por una pequeña diferencia de precio.

Es decir, hay muchos sectores, pero hay que estudiar y trabajar duro amigo.
 Desde luego el empleo de camarero es el que ha caído en picado, porque ha venido (en elcaso levantino traído por los propios empresarios agrícolas) mano de obra barata y han bajado los salarios..

 Lo dicho, trabajar duro y sobre todo estudiar.

----------


## No Registrado

De lo que has comentado conozco varios temas-

La obra publica, si que es verdad que las constructoras españolas son lideres mundiales, pero la mayor parte de mano de obra la cogen en los paises donde se hace la obra.

Respecto al calzado, tambien lo conozco bien dos poblaciones que están al lado de la mia toda la industria que hay es calzado, y te aseguro que no levantan cabeza, hay muy poca gente trabajando  y encima de estrangis, sin asegurar.

Respecto del juguete tambien lo conozco algo, y aquí quedan pocos trabajadores y sobre todo en temas de diseño y logistica, pero la mayor parte se fabrica en asia.

Por último las renovables, es un camelo, un KW de solar cuesta de generar 40 cts., uno de solar 25-30 cts. y nosotros pagamos en el recibo a 16 cts., ya me diras, como sigan con las renovables el recibo de luz lo vamos a pagar a mas del doble, y ya me dirás la industria española como va a competir con la francesa, cuando ellos generan la electricidad con nuclear a 5 cts. KW.

El mix energetico tiene que esta compuesto por nuclear, ciclo combinado, hidraulica y eolica, de todo, si nos basamos solo en las renovables nos vamos a arruinar.

Pero bueno, el tiempo es un juez implacable que nos pondrá a cada uno en su sitio.

S2.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por otro que os pareceria que las provincias ricas fueramos tan insolidarios e impidieramos el transvase de dinero hacia  otras regiones deficitaria.


*Eso es más falso que un billete de 3 euros*. Me gustaría ver esa solidaridad de Vd. menciona en materia económica hacia otras regiones más pobres...

El sistema tributario en España dice que las comunidades autónomas se quedan el 50% del IRPF y el IVA y el 58% de los impuestos especiales, el resto para el Estado... y eso está *ESTIPULADO POR LEY*.

No conozco a ninguna región, que diga que ella se va a quedar sólo el 40% y el otro 10% restante se lo va a entregar a otras regiones menos desarrolladas como solidaridad. Si Vd. conoce alguna que sí lo haga, estoy encantado de que me diga qué comunidad autónoma lo hace, porque desde luego, yo no tengo conocimiento de que ninguna lo haga.




> Es increible, que haya gente que prefiere sufrir los daños de las inundaciones a dar ese agua que hace daño. 
> Es necesario ser corto de mente.


En ese aspecto, los habitantes de Aranjuez y Toledo tienen mucho que agradecer a Murcia. Hace decenas de años que no conocen una riada del Tajo, y me parece a mí, que mientras siga la cosa igual, van a tardar muchos en volver a conocerlas...




> hay que generar riqueza donde sea posible


Claro que hay que generar riqueza donde sea posible, faltaría más, pero no a costa de los demás.

¿Le parece normal que para generar riqueza en una zona tengan que destrozar otra? A mí desde luego no, y a la gran mayoría, tampoco.




> todos somos españoles y todos tenemos los mismos derechos


Por eso mismo, como todos tenemos los mismos derechos, no hay derecho a que esquilmen otra cuenca al igual que se lleva haciendo con la del Tajo desde hace años, y si lo que está sucediendo con el Tajo es respetar los mismos derechos para todos, que baje Dios y lo vea...

----------


## Comizo

Como tú dices, el tiempo es un juez implacable que pone a cada uno en su sitio.
Con los trasvases y el saqueo del Tajo ya lo está haciendo, y lo terminará cuando se derogue.

 Como dices, efectivamente las empresas de ingeniería como Acciona, los peones los contrata allí, llevar una carretilla lo hace cualquiera, pero la gente especializada e ingenieros son de aquí la mayoría, y buen dinero que se gana.
Por eso te he dicho que hay que trabajar duro, y sobre todo ESTUDIAR.

Lo que no puede ser es que una gran parte de la juventud en las zonas costeras del pelotazo urbanístico se saliera de la Secundaria a poner ladrillos sin especialización. Y algunos hasta se mofaban de los maestros porque ganaban más que ellos. Se acabó el ladrillo porque no se pueden pagar esas barbaridades y ahora a llorar.

Hoy en día el que no esté preparado ya puede empezar a estudiar.

----------


## No Registrado

Estimado comizo:

Como tu dices muchos ingenieros son españoles, pero la gente que tenemos aquí que no aprovecha para estudiar, que hacemos, todos no podemos ser ingenieros. Respecto de lo que dices de trabajar duro y estudiar, a mi no me lo digas, trabajo sabados y domingos y estudié una ingenieria por las tardes, trabajando por las mañanas.

Otra industria que conozco bien es la del mármol, y fijate resulta mas barato llevarse el bloque de marmol a china, elaborarlo alli y traerlo, que elaborarlo aquí, con lo que el paro en mi pueblo es  brutal.

Respecto a lo que comenta F. Lazaro:

Los porcentajes son así, pero la parte del estado, puede que se gaste mas en el PER andaluz, por ejemplo que otras regiones no tenemos, en el ave a Sevilla que lo tienen ya 20 años y aquí no ha llegado todavia, etc, sino fijate como todas las regiones ricas quieren el tratamiento que tienen los vascos, por algo será.

Explicame que estamos destrozando, al reves mi argumento es solo cuando haya excedente, y si no hay que no se transvase.

Yo creo que el plan hidrologico que se cargó zapatero la primera agua era para la cuenta, la segunda para el delta del ebro y si sobraba, entonces se transvasaba y eso segun tu es esquilmar.

He venido observando desde entonces y cada 4 o 5 años el ebro se inunda ocasionando graves daños, si simplemente en esas inundaciones se tranvasara el agua a unos grandes pantanos, seria suficiente.

----------


## Azakán

Ya estamos con la demagogia.

Esta foto se la eché ayer al Tajo en Toledo.



Esto, esta cloaca de las alcantarillas de Madrid, es el "río Tajo". Unos 30 metros cúbicos por segundo de porquería líquida.

A Levante, se llevan esto. Según la propia web del Ministerio, en este mismo momento, 23'24 metros cúbicos por segundo de ESTA AGUA. Agua del Tajo, la que debería seguir su curso, y pasar por Toledo.



¿Con nosotros QUIÉN es solidario? ¿Cuándo va a arreglar el Estado este desastre que nos ha provocado a los ribereños del Tajo sin tener ninguna culpa? ¿Se puede tener la cara más dura, que algunos personajes políticos en Levante? 

No hay más preguntas, señoría.

----------


## Azakán

Nosotros QUEREMOS ser solidarios: le damos a Levante toda el agua del bajo Jarama (que es lo que sale en la primera foto) enterita. Para que hagan lo que quieran con ella. 

A nosotros que nos dejen con la del Tajo de toda la vida, nos conformamos con eso. No pedimos más, ni menos.

----------


## No Registrado

Estimado azakan, yo no he nombrado el tajo en ningún momento, siempre he hablado del ebro, es mas pienso que alreves que el tajo en la mitad este de la peninsula es deficitario.

Lo que creo es que se deberian de intercomunicar las cuencas y donde haya crecida, coger el agua y llevarla donde haya deficit.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> He venido observando desde entonces y cada 4 o 5 años el ebro se inunda ocasionando graves daños, si simplemente en esas inundaciones se tranvasara el agua a unos grandes pantanos, seria suficiente.


El gran problema es que las inundaciones son imposibles de trasvasar.

Me explico: ciertamente, las avenidas del río Ebro pueden llegar a ser fuertes con puntas de muchos miles de m3/s, sin embargo, esas avenidas son intensas pero cortas en el tiempo. ¿Qué quiere decir eso? Muy simple, que con un canal de 30 o 40 m3/s de capacidad, es imposible de trasvasar una avenida, como mucho, no se llegaría a trasvasar ni el 1% de una riada del Ebro...

Y evidentemente, no vamos a construir con canal de 600 m3/s para trasvasar esas avenidas ya que el coste de un canal de semejante calibre con tantos kms de distancia, no hay PIB en toda España capaz de sufragar semejante canal.

El resto del año, al Ebro no le sobra agua, y por tanto, el canal quedaría inservible. Y ejecutar una obra como ésta, de un coste extremadamente grande, tan sólo es rentable si se opera los 365 días del año durante muchas decenas de años, y para poder amortizarla, la única solución sería quedar esquilmado al Ebro...

----------


## No Registrado

Disculpame, se podria hacer un canal de esa capacidad pero corto de longitud, hacer un embalse retalivamente cerca y del eembalse hacia donde haya que llevarlos con un canal mas modesto.

----------


## ben-amar

La de tonterias que se escriben para justificar el dejar seco un rio que ni de lejos conocen.
Sin comentarios con respecto a la "solidaridad"

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Disculpame, se podria hacer un canal de esa capacidad pero corto de longitud, hacer un embalse retalivamente cerca y del eembalse hacia donde haya que llevarlos con un canal mas modesto.


Eso es algo que ya he analizado así por encima hasta donde llegan mis conocimientos... el amigo cantarin sabe de primera mano de lo que hablo (PGARH), aunque la idea es muy complicada, aparte de tener un precio demasiado elevado, que en los tiempos que corremos ni venideros nos podríamos permitir de ejecutar esa obra.

Y de momento, no voy a avanzar nada sobre el PGARH, ya llegará el momento de hacerlo, si es que me animo a publicarlo dentro de un tiempo.

----------


## Comizo

> Estimado azakan, yo no he nombrado el tajo en ningún momento, siempre he hablado del ebro, es mas pienso que alreves que el tajo en la mitad este de la peninsula es deficitario.
> 
> Lo que creo es que se deberian de intercomunicar las cuencas y donde haya crecida, coger el agua y llevarla donde haya deficit.


Pues viendo como está el Tajo, por eso la gente ha despertado y no quieren que se toque el Ebro.
Es de cajón.

----------


## No Registrado

disculpa, pero la mi**da nuestra la vertimos en nuestros rios y no en el tajo. Y si lleva poca agua no es por q no llueve, ya que el agua que se trasvasa  es minima.
Cada palo que aguante su vela.

----------


## Luján

> Es increible, que haya gente que prefiere sufrir los daños de las inundaciones a dar ese agua que hace daño. 
> Es necesario ser corto de mente.
> El unico futuro que tenemos en nuestro pais es vender el sol, es decir traer a los abuelos de Europa a que vivan aquí, y ser un pais de turismo y servicios, y sin agua ya me diras.
> 
> No hay que ser muy listo para saber que las infraestructuras que teneis en Aragón, con la cantidad de pueblos que hay, con tan poca población, y la renta percapita que teneis, sois deficitarios, pero a mi me parece bien, todos somos españoles y todos tenemos los mismos derechos. Pero vosotros no pensais lo mismo, os mirais el ombligo en lugar de ver el futuro, ya que hay que generar riqueza donde sea posible y luego que el gobierno de la nacióno decida donde se gasta, sin mirar de donde proviene.
> 
> Es lamentable, así nos va.


Varias cosas:

Aragón no es precisamente deficitaria, y menos Cataluña, Navarra o la Rioja, por poner ejemplos de otras CCAA por donde pasa el Ebro y a las que se le quitaría ese agua que por el SE se reclama.

Comizo, casualmente no está en Aragón. Quizás sería recomendable que leyeras algo del foro antes de localizar dónde está la gente. Eso o tienes algún problema con la geografía. Creo sinceramente que será lo primero.

Las riadas son necesarias para el río. Incluso para el Segura. Los mantienen en condiciones más naturales y sanas, aparte de llevar a la desembocadura sedimentos y nutrientes necesarios para el ecosistema costero. ¿Te suena la retracción del Delta del Ebro? ¿Acaso para tener agua tú quieres quitarle el medio de vida a muchos arroceros y hosteleros del Delta? ¿Eso es solidaridad?

Las riadas NO SE PUEDEN TRASVASAR simplemente porque no se puede fabricar una conducción que sea capar de transportar tal caudal.

Hay que generar riqueza donde sea posible. Justo. El SE está SATURADO de ladrillo y cultivos ilegales. Poca riqueza más se puede generar allí, en cambio Aragón (y Navarra, La Rioja, Cataluña, Castilla-León, Cantabria) tienen mucho donde producir riqueza. No toda la riqueza proviene del golf, la playa y los pimientos.

Respecto a la riqueza de cada CCAA, date un paseo por la web del INE, quizás te lleves una o varias sorpresas.

----------


## Azakán

> Y si lleva poca agua no es por q no llueve, ya que el agua que se trasvasa  es minima.
> Cada palo que aguante su vela.



Evidentemente, quien pronuncia estas palabras no puede ser otra cosa que un "no registrado", además, hablando sin saber. Os definís vosotros solos.

Datos de ahora mismo (22 de noviembre de 2011) de la web del Ministerio: 

Caudal del Trasvase Tajo-Segura: 23,28 m3/seg

Caudal del río Tajo en Almoguera: 6,69 m3/seg

O sea, os estáis llevando en estos momentos el 77,67 % del agua del Tajo. ¿Y todavía sois capaces de decir que el agua que se trasvasa es mínima? ¿¿Dejando en el cauce del Tajo el 22,3 % de su agua??

Me enorgullece teneros como compatriotas. Sí señor. Qué gente tan estupenda.

----------


## Luján

> disculpa, pero la mi**da nuestra la vertimos en nuestros rios y no en el tajo. Y si lleva poca agua no es por q no llueve, ya que el agua que se trasvasa  es minima.
> Cada palo que aguante su vela.


Akazán te ha dado un dato muy curioso: el Tajo baja con 30m³/s tras recibir al Jarama, mientras que de Bolarque salen 23m³/s hacia el ATS. Resultado: Sale más agua de Bolarque hacia el ATS de la que sale hacia el propio Tajo. Curioso, ¿no?

¿Ah!, y él no ha dicho que esa basura sea vuestra. Ha dicho que os deja ese agua, y que él se queda con lo (según el SCRATS) "poco" que baja por el ATS. Eso sí, también ha dicho que esa basura no se diluye como debiera porque el ATS se lleva más de la mitad del caudal que debería bajar por el cauce.

Tú dices que si el Tajo lleva poca agua es porque llueve poco. Lógico, pero también es lógico que si por el cauce baja poco, por el ATS también debería bajar poco, y me da en la nariz que no es así. Desde el SCRATS y otros entes levantinos exigen que por el ATS siempre baje mucha agua (que siempre les parece poca), baje algo o no por el cauce del Tajo.



En cuanto a crear un embalse para retener las riadas del Ebro.... ¿Dónde lo construirías? ¿A qué distancia del cauce sería rentable ponerlo para que el canal que derive dicha avenida sea posible re realizar? ¿Te das cuenta que para poder derivar esa avenida habría que plantar otra presa más en el Ebro?¿Cuántas bombas se necesitarían para poder elevar esa avenida hasta el inicio del canal?

Hay muchas más preguntas que habría que responder antes de poder afirmar que una obra así se pueda siquiera proyectar con visos a construirse.

----------


## Comizo

Desgraciadamente, como decían muchos la terrible campaña de exigencia de trasvases agitada éstos años en aquella zona es, en lugar de AGUA PARA TODOS, en realidad AGUA PARA VOTOS.

Y luego la realidad es bien distinta, proyectos insostenibles, antieconómicos y antiecológicos que ni siquiera han entrado en el programa electoral del partido que ganó el Domingo por mayoría absoluta dejando a esos políticos locales en evidencia.

 Un buen amigo mío dice: no te fíes de ningún político.

Como dice Luján yo no vivo en Aragón, vivo en la sierra madrileña, aunque por eso no me deja de preocupar el Ebro, el Tajo o cualquier otro río, incluído el Segura.

----------


## No Registrado

Tengo un amigo, que es catalanista independentista y me dice que España  siempre hemos sido y que somos un pais de mi**da y yo por supuesto se lo niego, aunque a veces, como en este caso pienso que tiene razon.

En este puñetero pais vemos como don quijote gigantes malvados en lugar de molinos de viento, aquí por proteger un bicho insignificante, dejamos que gente no tenga trabajo por ejemplo.

Veamos, yo no vivo ni de la agricultura ni del turismo, es mas mi lugar de nacimento fue la mancha. En todo momento he estado hablando del agua excedentaria y de intercomunicar cuencas, pero vosotros con la comedura de tarro que teneis, ya vamos, esquilmar agua, deteriorar del delta del ebro, etc., que me oculto bajo un anonimo, vamos yo solo he dicho que el agua que sobre que no se eche al mar, que en otras zonas es necesaria para subsistir. Tambien me salís con unos datos puntuales de un momento puntual que se esta trasavasando el 75 % del agua,( por cierto me gustaria que me dijerais donde puedo ver esos datos), eso es un dato puntual, al cabo del año se trasvajan unos pocos Hm3, en comparación con lo que lleva el tajo. Tambien he dicho que el tajo en el este de la peninsula tiene falta de agua, pero claro, ois lo que quereis oir, en lo que he dicho ha sido muy respetuoso con todo el mundo y con mas razón que un santo, pero vosotros sois unos talibanes de dejar las cuencas como estan. Por cierto a las tablas de daimiel tampoco de deberia de transvasar, no?.

Aunque no lo creais, yo tambien soy un amante del agua, que ahorra hasta la ultima gota, todas las semanas sigo la reserva hidraulica y cada vez que puedo voy a visitar algun pantano, pero es muy triste ver las crecidas de otros rios y aquí la gente perdiendo cosechas y trabajo por no tener agua,y la situación es ya muy critica. Y por ejemplo de dinero se trasvasa (como debe ser), sin problemas.

Como me gustaría que los ingresos de vuestra casa dependieran del agua, ya no seriais tan integristas, ni mirariais con tanta radicalidad el tema del ecologismo.

----------


## Comizo

Yo te recomendaría, que antes de hacer esas afirmaciones tan drásticas y calificarnos de esa forma, leas un poco todos los hilos abiertos del foro sobre el tema, en donde abunda una enorme cantidad de información.

Te lo digo porque afirmas cosas que no se sostienen en pié.

Rebatirlas ahora sería ya tedioso, porque se caen por su propio peso.

De verdad, piensa un poco, lee, y luego opina.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> aquí por proteger un bicho insignificante, dejamos que gente no tenga trabajo por ejemplo.


En otros sitios, por seguir manteniendo ese ritmo de vida, por encima de sus posibilidades hídricas, seguir manteniendo esos miles de has de regadíos ilegales (demostrado hasta la saciedad), campos de golf a tutiplén, etc, han hecho polvo la cabecera de otra cuenca por seguir con su crecimiento insostenible a toda costa, y dado que ya no es suficiente con los recursos de dos cuencas, ahora se quiere ir a por una tercera, y así sucesivamente.

¿Acaso las miles de personas que viven aguas abajo de Entrepeñas y Buendía no tienen derecho a usar el agua de su propia cuenca para usos turísticos, o recreativos, o regadíos, o usos industriales, o cualquier otro? Sin embargo, no pueden hacerlo, ya que los recursos del Tajo, son enviados automáticamente hacia la cuenca del Segura dejando al Tajo más seco que un bocadillo de polvorones.

Cuánta razón tenía un viejo miembro de este foro que estoy seguro nos estará leyendo al otro lado de la pantalla, si por algunos fuera, harían hasta el proyecto de un trasvase submarino desde el Amazonas...




> En todo momento he estado hablando del agua excedentaria y de intercomunicar cuencas


Eso es una auténtica aberración. ¿Te puedes hacer una idea de lo que costaría construir toda una red de conexión entre cuencas, para únicamente trasvasar unos cuantos de Hm3 cada un par de años, es algo que simplemente es imposible de que entre en ninguna cabeza humana razonable a no ser que meta un buen cocktail de alcaloides mezclado con opiáceos, y aún así, tendría mis dudas de que a alguien le entrara semejante locura.




> Tambien me salís con unos datos puntuales de un momento puntual que se esta trasavasando el 75 % del agua,( por cierto me gustaria que me dijerais donde puedo ver esos datos), eso es un dato puntual, al cabo del año se trasvajan unos pocos Hm3, en comparación con lo que lleva el tajo.


Aunque sea un dato puntual, te parece normal que a finales de noviembre, con 600 Hm3 en la cuenca del Segura ¿A qué narices viene ahora un trasvase cuando casi hay más agua en la cuenca del Segura que en los embalses del Tajo?

Alguien me puede explicar ¿porqué se está trasvasando agua cuando NO HAY NECESIDAD NINGUNA? La respuesta es muy simple... seguir machacando al Tajo, aunque no haga falta agua, mucho me temo que si algún día los embalses del Segura tienen que desembalsar agua al mar, capaz de que el canal del trasvase baje a reventar de agua camino del Segura.

Por cierto, con respecto a lo de los datos, lo puedes ver aquí:

Estación SAIH del Trasvase: http://saihtajo.chtajo.es/saihtajo/d...?estacion=AC02
Estación SAIH en Almoguera: http://saihtajo.chtajo.es/saihtajo/d...?estacion=AR08

Sólo con ver los dos enlaces y ver los caudales, a más de uno se le tenía que caer la cara de vergüenza  :Mad: 




> pero vosotros sois unos talibanes de dejar las cuencas como estan.


Te pido que por favor, no descalifiques a nadie, en ningún momento nadie te ha faltado el respeto ni te han descalificado, y menos con esa palabra, ya que, que yo sepa, en este foro, ni las personas que lo forman, ni las que intervienen son terroristas, ni forman parte de esa milicia ni tampoco defienden sus ideas a través de esos métodos, así que, cuida un poco más tus expresiones.




> Como me gustaría que los ingresos de vuestra casa dependieran del agua, ya no seriais tan integristas, ni mirariais con tanta radicalidad el tema del ecologismo.


Pues fíjate por donde, en mi familia, hace ya más de 50 años, desde mi abuelo paterno, pasando por varios tíos míos, primos, mi padre e incluso yo mismo, los ingresos en gran medida, dependen de las aguas del río Guadiana, concretamente, tanto en presas como en canales, y además, a mucha honra de que así sea... así que, antes de hablar, primero infórmate.

Por cierto, desde que yo estoy en este mundo, jamás he visto a nadie de mi familia ser un integrista ni defender sus ideas de forma radical.

Y por último, como te recomienda Comizo, te vendría bien que te dieras una vuelta por los diferentes hilos que existen dedicados al trasvase, en ellos puedes encontrar multitud de datos e información.

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Tengo un amigo, que es catalanista independentista y me dice que España  siempre hemos sido y que somos un pais de mi**da y yo por supuesto se lo niego, aunque a veces, como en este caso pienso que tiene razon.
> 
> En este puñetero pais vemos como don quijote gigantes malvados en lugar de molinos de viento, aquí por proteger un bicho insignificante, dejamos que gente no tenga trabajo por ejemplo.
> 
> Veamos, yo no vivo ni de la agricultura ni del turismo, es mas mi lugar de nacimento fue la mancha. En todo momento he estado hablando del agua excedentaria y de intercomunicar cuencas, pero vosotros con la comedura de tarro que teneis, ya vamos, esquilmar agua, deteriorar del delta del ebro, etc., que me oculto bajo un anonimo, vamos yo solo he dicho que el agua que sobre que no se eche al mar, que en otras zonas es necesaria para subsistir. Tambien me salís con unos datos puntuales de un momento puntual que se esta trasavasando el 75 % del agua,( por cierto me gustaria que me dijerais donde puedo ver esos datos), eso es un dato puntual, al cabo del año se trasvajan unos pocos Hm3, en comparación con lo que lleva el tajo. Tambien he dicho que el tajo en el este de la peninsula tiene falta de agua, pero claro, ois lo que quereis oir, en lo que he dicho ha sido muy respetuoso con todo el mundo y con mas razón que un santo, pero vosotros sois unos talibanes de dejar las cuencas como estan. Por cierto a las tablas de daimiel tampoco de deberia de transvasar, no?.
> 
> Aunque no lo creais, yo tambien soy un amante del agua, que ahorra hasta la ultima gota, todas las semanas sigo la reserva hidraulica y cada vez que puedo voy a visitar algun pantano, pero es muy triste ver las crecidas de otros rios y aquí la gente perdiendo cosechas y trabajo por no tener agua,y la situación es ya muy critica. Y por ejemplo de dinero se trasvasa (como debe ser), sin problemas.
> 
> Como me gustaría que los ingresos de vuestra casa dependieran del agua, ya no seriais tan integristas, ni mirariais con tanta radicalidad el tema del ecologismo.


Defien Agua Excedentaria, por favor.

Si piensas que el agua excedentaria es aquella que sobra en una cuenca después de ver cubiertas las necesidades de consumo urbano, te falta toda aquella agua necesaria para el riego.
Si piensas que el agua excedentaria es aquella que sobra en una cuenca después de ver cubiertas las necesidades de consumo urbano y riego, te falta toda aquella necesaria para recargar los acuíferos.
Si piensas que el agua excedentaria es aquella que sobra en una cuenca después de ver cubiertas las necesidades de consumo urbano, riego y acuíferos, te falta toda aquella necesaria para mantener el ecosistema fluvial.
Si piensas que el agua excedentaria es aquella que sobra en una cuenca después de ver cubiertas las necesidades de consumo urbano, riego, acuíferos y ecosistema fluvial, te falta toda aquella necesaria para mantener el ecosistema estuarino o deltáico, en general litoral.

Haz las cuentas y verás que en el Ebro no sobra agua.

Una falacia muy extendida por el SE es que el Ebro "tira agua al mar". El Ebro no tira agua al mar, lleva agua, con nutrientes y sedimentos (de éstos, pocos debido a las presas), necesarios para mantener el rico ecosistema del Delta y del resto del litoral, casi hasta la mismísima Murcia.

Por si no has leído mis mensajes anteriores. ¿Cómo piensas evitar la degradación del Delta si retiras el mayor aporte de sedimentos que tiene: Las riadas?
¿Cómo piensas evitar la entrada de la cuña salina más allá de Amposta si reduces aún más el caudal de agua en el Ebro?
¿Acaso estás diciendo que para poder regar pimientos, tomates y pepinos en una zona que no deberían crecer ni los cactus hay que hacer que los arroceros del Delta dejen sus cultivos y vean cómo el mar se traga sus tierras?

A cuenta de los tomates me ha venido a la memoria un caso muy curioso:

Resulta que en La Aldea de San Nicolás, en el noreste de Gran Canaria, existe una gran cantidad de invernaderos de tomate. Canarias de por sí, y más concretamente Gran Canaria SI es una tierra con déficit hídrico, pues por su configuración no se pueden construir presas que retengan grandes volúmenes, y la mayor de todas las presas canarias, Soria, estuvo durante el impresionante año pasado batiendo récord tras récord de llenado, al 50% (alrededor de unos "impresionantes" 17Hm³).

A lo que iba. Resulta que esta zona, pese a sus tres presas, tiene un grave déficit de agua creado, como en Murcia, por un exceso de terreno cultivado superior a lo que puede regarse con su agua. Esto provocó que el agua de mar se introdujera en el acuífero, salinizándolo. Pues bien, ni cortos ni perezosos, los agricultores de La Aldea decidieron seguir regando los tomates con ese agua salobre. Era eso o perder el sustento, y se dieron cuenta de que LOS TOMATES SOPORTAN UNA SALINIDAD EN RIEGO EQUIVALENTE A CASI EL 30% DE LA SALINIDAD MARINA sin perder prácticamente sus excelentes propiedades. Como la salinización del acuífero fue siendo cada vez mayor, no hubo más remedio que poner una desaladora en La Aldea para poder abastecer a los cultivos y al pueblo de agua de calidad. Como el agua de la desaladora es cara (los generadores que le abastecían de energía eléctrica se chupan una cuba de gasoil al día), para el riego la mezclan con la salobre del acuífero, obteniendo un agua con una cierta salinidad, pero soportable por los tomates.

¿Por qué no se hace algo parecido en las huertas de Murcia? Las desaladoras están ahí, algunas construidas y otras no, pero pueden finalizarse. Serán caras de mantener, pero más baratas que construir 2000Km de un canal que tendrá que elevar el agua más veces y más alto que el ATS.

Por otro lado, el beneficio que dan las huertas regadas por el ATS es ficticio, porque con los impuestos que pagan esos productos más lo que se paga por el agua que llega por el ATS NO SE PAGA EL COSTE REAL DE PONER EL AGUA DEL TAJO EN MURCIA. Quizás si los regantes del ATS pagaran el agua al precio que cuesta ponerla allí (la pagan más barata que quien tiene un embalse como Entrepeñas encima) seguro que esos productos no serían tan competitivos, por lo que habría que cerrar algunas huertas (¿quizás las ilegales?) y se acabaría con algunos jornaleros (Mira, una ventaja, se irían los rumanos y los africanos (con cariño a estos grupos), dejando el trabajo para los murcianos).

Resumiendo,

A los murcianos en general, aprovechad las infraestructuras que ya están allí, y que serán más baratas que unas nuevas.
A ti en particular, usa un poco más la cabeza y haz números (ya que dices ser ingeniero, no te debería costar) de cuánto cuesta el agua del ATS DE VERDAD y cuánto le cuesta al SCRATS y verás lo que pierde el Gobierno (o sea España en general) con él. Añade a eso cuánto costaría un trasvase desde el Ebro (más si quieres trasvasar riadas de 6000m³/s) y el precio que habría que pagar por ella para hacerlo rentable. Posteriormente calcula cuánto costaría mantener las desaladoras y a qué precio se vendería su agua. ¿Y vosotros os llamáis solidarios?

Sé (yo sí he hecho números) que las desaladoras son la opción económica más rentable. Más aún si se usa su agua (prácticamente destilada) mezclándola con parte del agua propia de la cuenca.


P.S.: A lo de talibanes, mejor ni contestar. Cree el ladrón que todos son de su condición.

----------


## Azakán

> Tambien me salís con unos datos puntuales de un momento puntual que se esta trasavasando el 75 % del agua,( por cierto me gustaria que me dijerais donde puedo ver esos datos), eso es un dato puntual,* al cabo del año se trasvajan unos pocos Hm3, en comparación con lo que lleva el tajo.*


Por favor, repito, infórmate un poquito antes de escribir. Recorre un día la cuenca del Tajo, a ver qué te encuentras.

En cualquier caso, te dejo una tabla. Una tabla sacada del borrador del Plan Hidrológico del Tajo. Ese documento técnico de la Confederación que ha salido a la luz y que en menos de 48 h. el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente dio la orden de retirar. Sin duda, por expresar verdades dolorosas para el Gobierno. Verdades como esta:



Tabla de lo que pasa con el agua del Tajo que entra en Entrepeñas/Buendía. A la izquierda de la linea roja lo que pasaba cuando no había trasvase. A la derecha de la línea roja,lo que pasa con el trasvase. Diferenciado en dos etapas, hasta 1995 y a partir de 1995. Lo de azul es lo que baja por el Tajo. Lo de rojo (derivaciones ATS) es lo que se manda por el trasvase a Levante, y lo verde la evaporación. 

Como se puede ver, se manda más agua por el trasvase que por el Tajo, y porque los datos son de una década y 15 años respectivamente, si fueran anuales verías que cada año se estrangula más y más el Tajo. 

A la vista de este desastre, lo que me pregunto es cómo hay gente capaz de decir que "cada año se trasvasan unos pocos Hm3 en comparación con lo que lleva el Tajo". 
Supongo, y espero, que sea la falta de información. 

PD: se puede descargar el borrador censurado por el Gobierno en la página web que llevo por firma (documento extensísimo aviso).

----------


## ben-amar

Con todos los datos, aargumentos y razonamientos que deis no lograreis convencer a quien se cree con el derecho a expoliar otras regiones (y habla de PER, que tampoco estoy de acuerdo ).
Es perder el tiempo hablar con alguien tan solidario como este No registrado que se ampara en el anonimato para descalificar, ademas, a los demas.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.iagua.es/

11/23/11 a las 10:05
Mariano Rajoy responde a iAgua en Twitter: "Estudiaremos el trasvase del Ebro para llegar a un acuerdo"

Durante la última semana de la campaña electoral, @iAgua realizó un seguimiento de las propuestas de todos los partidos políticos en materia de agua, recopilando enlaces y declaraciones a través de la etiqueta #agua20n (ver pdf recopilatorio con todos los mensajes).

En el transcurso de esta iniciativa, el 17 de noviembre, nos hicimos eco de unas declaraciones de José Ángel Biel, presidente del Partido Aragonés en las que afirmaba que con Mariano Rajoy se harían las obras del Pacto del Agua en Aragón y que, al ejecutar estas obras y se cumple la previsión estatutaria de reservar a Aragón 6.550 hectómetros cúbicos de agua del Ebro, no habría trasvase del Ebro.

El candidato ganador de las pasadas elecciones generales y futuro presidente del Gobierno de España nos respondía esta tarde a través de su cuenta de Twitter (@MarianoRajoy), con estas palabras (ver Tweet):

"@iAgua, lo estudiaremos para llegar a un acuerdo.Vamos a gobernar para garantizar el dcho de todos a disponer de agua suf. y de calidad"




Programa Electoral

La pasada semana, el consultor en planificación hidrológica David Escobar realizaba en su blog de la Comunidad ISM un exhaustivo repaso por las menciones a la gestión de los recursos hídricos en los programas de los principales partidos políticos. 

Extraemos de dicho artículo el resumen referente al Partido Popular, que propone como objetivos, dentro del apartado Respetuosos con el medio ambiente la creación de un sistema de incentivos para favorecer el ahorro, la concienciación ciudadana, la disminución de pérdidas y la reutilización del agua:

Aseguraremos el uso racional y sostenible del agua para que todos los hogares españoles cuenten con un suministro del recurso en cantidad y calidad suficientes. Daremos prioridad a las medidas de gestión de la demanda de agua y a su consumo eficiente mediante un sistema de incentivos que favorezca el ahorro, la concienciación ciudadana, la disminución de las pérdidas en la distribución y la reutilización de aguas.

Asimismo, contempla la realización de las obras del Pacto del Agua de Aragón, la preferencia de uso del agua en el territorio por donde transcurra y la transferencia de los sobrantes de cuencas excedentarias a deficitarias:

Nos proponemos garantizar el derecho de todos a disponer de agua suficiente y de calidad atendiendo en primer lugar a las reservas estratégicas, a la realización de las obras del pacto del agua de Aragón y a mantener el principio de preferencia de uso de los territorios por donde transcurren las cuencas, en aras al interés de sostenibilidad y del desarrollo de actividades sociales y económicas de los territorios, transfiriendo los sobrantes, si los hubiere, de aguas de cuencas excedentarias a las deficitarias.

Las medidas incluidas en dicho programa para una promover la correcta gestión integrada de recursos hídricos son:

 Favoreceremos una gestión integral del agua que permita reducir el consumo, mejorar la eficiencia y evitar el deterioro de los recursos hídricos.

 Promoveremos un gran pacto nacional basado, entre otros criterios, en los de unidad de cuenca, sostenibilidad medioambiental, prioridad de uso en la propia cuenca con garantía de las necesidades presentes y futuras de la misma, y solidaridad interterritorial.

 Impulsaremos las actuaciones de saneamiento y depuración de las aguas residuales para garantizar una buena calidad de las masas naturales de agua y aumentar su disponibilidad. A la vez, fomentaremos medidas de ahorro y uso sostenible del agua.

 Impulsaremos un sistema nacional de cartografía para la identificación y gestión adecuada de las zonas inundables y finalizaremos la designación de riesgo potencial significativo de inundación de todas las cuencas hidrográficas.

----------


## No Registrado

Perdon por volver a contestar, pero yo no hablo de expoliar, sino de repartir, explicarme como hay que registrase y me registro, lo que digo aquí lo mantengo delante de quien sea.

Creo que el agua es de todos los españoles, al igual que si hubiera petroleo, creo que nos tenemos que beneficiar todos, prioritariamente los de la ribera. 

Me dais los datos de la cabecera del rio, de los dos pantanos, el de entrepeñas y Buendia que se construyeron con dinero de todos y para el tranvase, dar los datos de toda la cuenca y vereis que porcentaje minusculo se transvasa realmente.

Imaginaos que vais a hospìtal de la Fe, con una enfermedad grave y atienden al ciudadano de valencia por que tiene preferencia el nativo de Valencia, a que es absurdo, pues el agua algo parecido.

El señor que me comentaba que vivia del agua, pues que se quede sin ella para poder vivir, y que toda la comarca se quede sin ella, gente peridendo su trabajo, sus tierra y casas,  y me venis que las crecidas son necesarias, pues que quereis que os diga, que sois cuando menos muy insolidarios, por no decir otra cosa peor,  pensais lo de los demas para todos y lo de aqui para nosotros y lo que sobre que vaya al mar.

De todas formas tengo claro que sois muy radicales en este tema y sois todos ribereños de rios con caudal, y que el ecosistema se puede fastidiar para regar o beber los ribereños, eso si otros españoles que han pagado los pantanos no tienen derecho.

Ojala ese agua produjera la riqueza, en la ribera de los rios lo que genera en Almeria u Murcia, pero no es asi.

De todas formas por tercera vez tengo claro que la cabecera del Tajo no tiene Agua, que habria que intercomunicar las cuencas, y me decis que eso no es posible, pero si lo es, no es tan caro como estais suponiendo.

De todas formas no os voy a convencer, cuando nos vayamos todos a tomar viento por que los pocos recursos que tenemos los tiramos, y no tengamos para pagar a los medicos, profesores, no tengamos para comer, ya vereis como ya no seremos tan garantes del ecosistema marino.

Por ultimo los campos del golf no hay problema, todos se riegan exclusivamente con agua procedente de EDAR, se pueden regar aunque no hayan trasvases, los trasvases con para consumo humano y regadio. Que no os vendan la moto que van para el Golf.

Bueno lo dicho, tengo claro que es predicar en el desierto, no creo que vuelva a intervenis, teneis una comedura de tarro bestial.

S2.

----------


## Comizo

La verdad es que tienes conceptos totalmente equivocados, ya trasnochados y obsoletos.

 No voy a rebatírtelos porque todo lo que dices se ha contestado debidamente en muchosmensajes sobre ello, haz un esfuerzo y léelo. Sobre todo para que imtentes rectificar tu error que es grave.

 Buen trabajo han hecho Claver y Varcárcel con la campaña Agua para Votos.

 Murcia es un territorio español más, con buenas gentes como en otros lados. Pero no es lo más importante.

 El Tajo se ha mostrado como un gran fracaso, eso es evidente.

----------


## No Registrado

Ah por cierto no vivo en Murcia, ni se lo que dice Valcarcel, no claver ni siquiera se quien es.

----------


## perdiguera

> Ah por cierto no vivo en Murcia, ni se lo que dice Valcarcel, no claver ni siquiera se quien es.


Es que hay una desinformación por todas partes.
Por lo que has escrito creo que vives en Novelda o cercanías. En Novelda hay industria del mármol y Elda y Monóvar son zonas zapateras. Conozco la zona algo.
Algunos de los otros piensan, o por lo menos escriben, que toda el agua va para Murcia, olvidándose que también reciben Almería y Alicante.
Además, el origen de este pequeño rifirrafe es una noticia que alguien puso sobre una petición de los regantes alicantinos, no aparecían los de Murcia
Lo digo por aclarar conceptos
Y no quiero intervenir en el fondo del asunto, del que voluntariamente me he apartado.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Comizo

> Ah por cierto no vivo en Murcia, ni se lo que dice Valcarcel, no claver ni siquiera se quien es.


 Yo no he dicho que vivas eb Murcia, cosa que me importa un pepino.
 Pocas veces me refiero a Murcia en solitario, suelo referirme a Levante cuando de problemas de agua se trata.

Me he referido a Claver y a Valcárcel porque en el último año han sido los adalides de los trasvases, sólo por eso. Y vamos, lo que dicen esos señores en cuanto a aguas es un calco de todo lo que has dicho tú aquí.

 También te podría haber citado a Cotino, de Valencia, otro que tal baila, aunque ese está más ocupado ahora con los jueces por sus "negocios"...

----------


## Luján

Querido no registrado, para registrarte tan sólo tienes que seguir las intrucciones que aparecen en la página principal del foro: foros.embalses.net

Respecto a que Entrepeñas y Buendía se hicieron para el trasvase, lástima la que han liado los ya mencionados anteriormente Varcálcel y Calver junto con Camps, que tampoco se ha callado. Entrepeñas y Buendía se hicieron para producir electricidad para Madrid y pensando en un posible abastecimiento desde éstos a la capital, el proyecto de trasvase se empezó a planear ya muchos años después de que ambos embalses estuvieran ya construidos y en explotación. Merece la pena que leas algo más que panfletos demagógicos.

Respecto a los caudales, ¿Acaso el Tajo comienza en Toledo, o en Extremadura? ¿Acaso el Tajo no tiene derecho a tener SU agua desde Trillo hasta la junta con el Jarama? Y cuando digo el Tajo, digo también los pueblos ribereños, que ven cómo se les quita el agua que debería pasar por delante de sus casas. ¿Acaso eso es solidaridad del Levante?

Te lo voy a decir bien claro: ENTÉRATE DE QUE PARA LLEVAR AGUA A MURCIA, ALMERÍA Y ALICANTE SE LE ESTÁ QUITANDO A OTROS.

Respecto a los campos de golf, también deberías leer más. Cada campo de golf va acompañado de una urbanización, ¿no? Pues esa urbanización NECESITA AGUA LIMPIA, nada de agua tratada. Y ESE AGUA VIENE DEL TAJO. El truco está en que el agua de la urbanización se usa para el campo de golf. Por eso se dice allí que los campos de golf no gastan del ATS, PERO SUS URBANIZACIONES (alegales e ilegales incluso) SÍ QUE BEBEN DEL ATS.

Vamos a tener que llamar a las editoras de libros de texto, porque se está engañando a nuestros niños. Actualmente, el Tajo es un río mediterráneo, afluente del río Mundo, y por ende del Segura. A lo que se llama Tajo desde Cuenca, se le debería llamar Jarama.

Sería mejor que salgas de tu burbuja levantina y pienses también en que el resto de España también necesita agua, tanto para regar en la cuenca del Tajo, como en la del Ebro, como para genera turismo e industrias en ambas. ¿ACASO LOS RIBEREÑOS DE SACEDÓN NO TIENEN DERECHO A TENER TURISTAS ALLÍ?¿ACASO LOS PROPIETARIOS DE TIERRAS DESDE BOLARQUE HASTA EL JARAMA NO TIENEN DERECHO A REGAR SUS TIERRAS?


Y ENCIMA DICES QUE EL RESTO DE ESPAÑA ES INSOLIDARIA, cuando la zona ATS ni siquiera revierte en las arcas del estado lo que cuesta llevar el agua hasta allí.

En suma, lee más y mejor. E intenta responder a las preguntas que se te hacen. Has evitado TODAS mis preguntas, supongo que porque no tienes respuesta.

----------


## No Registrado

Ya he comprendido, me he puesto a predicar la religión musulmana en una casa llena de obispos, es imposible que convenza a nadie. Todos vosotros sois ribereños de rios con mucha agua, y que el agua no os sabe mal que se trasvase para regar vuestros campos o abastecer vuestas poblaciones, a partir de ahí, como hace millones de años que un aridlla pueda correr sin tocar el suelo de tarifa hasta la junquera. Afortunadamente no todo el mundo tienen ideas tan radicales como vosotros.

saludos a todos.

----------


## No Registrado

Me habeis convencido, a partir de ahora voy a abogar por transvasar agua de mi rio Vinalopo y su afluente Tarafa hacia la cabecera del Tajo.

Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ya he comprendido, me he puesto a predicar la religión musulmana en una casa llena de obispos, es imposible que convenza a nadie.


En esta "casa" no se predica nada ni se intenta imponer ninguna doctrina sobre los demás, no te equivoques.

No se trata de convencer a nadie. Aquí tienen cabida todas las posturas, cada uno tiene sus propias ideas y las defiende con argumentos, por supuesto siempre y cuando se respeten las normas del foro, faltaría más.

Tu has defendido que hay que trasvasar el agua para seguir a toda costa con ese modelo y nosotros estamos defendiendo que es insostenible, pues no es de recibo, ni ético, que para que un territorio pueda vivir por encima de sus posibilidades, se tenga que perjudicar a los demás.




> Todos vosotros sois ribereños de rios con mucha agua, y que el agua no os sabe mal que se trasvase para regar vuestros campos o abastecer vuestas poblaciones


No me sabe mal que se trasvase agua para abastecimiento de poblaciones, faltaría más, eso debería estar garantizado siempre.

Pero lo que sí me sabe mal, y muy mal, es que se destroce la cabecera de una cuenca y no permitir a sus habitantes aguas abajo poder regar, e incluso que tengan que llegar a abastecerse mediante camiones cisternas a la vez que su agua, se envía a otras zonas para que puedan tener todas las hectáreas de regadíos ilegales que quieran y tengan todos los campos de golf e urbanizaciones que les de la gana, por supuesto, abastecidas con aguas del Tajo, mientras que urbanizaciones llenan sus piscinas con aguas del Tajo, otras personas se tienen que abastecer con camiones cisternas y no pueden regar sus campos, a la vez que ven su río convertido en un cenagal y sus embalses convertidos en charcas para las vacas.

Si a ti eso te parece normal, allá tu conciencia, pero desde luego, no estás aplicando algo que te has cansado de decir: *todos los españoles somos iguales y tenemos los mismos derechos.*




> Afortunadamente no todo el mundo tienen ideas tan radicales como vosotros.


Lo mismo podríamos decir de ti.

----------


## ben-amar

Estas gravemente equivocado, debido sin duda a que no te has molestado en leer lo escrito sobre el trasvase.
Personalmente, te digo, no estoy en contra de trasvases siempre y cuando se realicen cuando verdaderamente sean necesarios. Jamas estare de acuerdo cuando se haga de forma  innecesaria y solo con visos a crear riqueza con un agua que no se dispone.
Para mantener esa espectativa de riqueza se necesita agua y aunque sea dejando sin ella a otras zonas, se mantiene agravando ese deficit hidrografico que se ha creado de forma artificial.
Y ahora resulta que quien no esta de acuerdo es un radical, taliban, etc.
Pues vale, chao y que te sea breve

----------


## Luján

> Ya he comprendido, me he puesto a predicar la religión musulmana en una casa llena de obispos, es imposible que convenza a nadie. Todos vosotros sois ribereños de rios con mucha agua, y que el agua no os sabe mal que se trasvase para regar vuestros campos o abastecer vuestas poblaciones, a partir de ahí, como hace millones de años que un aridlla pueda correr sin tocar el suelo de tarifa hasta la junquera. Afortunadamente no todo el mundo tienen ideas tan radicales como vosotros.
> 
> saludos a todos.


Hay que ver.

Ni siquiera te has parado a mirar de dónde somos los que hablamos aquí.

Fíjate en mi localización. Vivo en Sagunto, a orillas del grandísimo río que es el Palancia. Fíjate si es grande que quizás con las lluvias de esta semana a lo mejor hasta tiene algo de agua.

Por si no lo has leido, que es seguro, o no lo has deducido, soy de Canarias, tierra de los mayores ríos de España y parte del extranjero. Fíjate si son grandes los ríos de las islas que todos sus embalses juntos son más pequeños que Contreras, por ejemplo.


Está claro que no quieres leer lo que ponemos, ni mucho menos entenderlo.

¿Es radical decir que no se puede quitar el agua a una cuenca para llevarla a 600Km (ATS) o 1000Km (AEbroS)? ¿Es radical decir que si se trasvasa la cuenca cedente muere?



Por favor, contesta a alguna de todas las preguntas que te he hecho.



Ah!, y si trasvasaras del Vinalopó al Tajo, tendrías que tener cuidado, porque quizás los del Júcar se mosquearían, viendo a qué se dedica el agua que se os da.

----------


## No Registrado

Estimado Lujan, no pensaba intervenir mas, pero te contestaré.
A mi entender:
Radical es preferir que se inunde una cuenca en lugar de preferir que ese sobrante vaya a otro sitio.
Radical es mirar solo que se regenere el litoral marino, que  por supuesto tiene su derecho, en lugar de repartir el agua entre primero los habitantes de la ribera, segundo y racionalmente al litoral marino y tercero a otras zonas que tienen necesidad como preveia el PHN derogado. Por cierto que el agua la cogia en la desembocadura despues de que toda la ribera cogiera el agua que necesitara.
Radical es que una de las pocas riquezas que quedan en la peninsula el agua, se la quieran apropiar integramente unos señores que por el hecho de tener sus propiedades al lado del rio se creen con todo el derecho, y soy consciente que tienen mas derecho pero no todo, el agua es de todos los españoles. con el Hospital de la Fe, como la playa del postiguet, como las Autopistas como el Ave, como si apareciera petroleo.

Vosotros es que transformais mis planteamieos a que quiero esquilmar la cuenca del tajo para regar campos de golf, y los unicos que habeis hablado de esquilmar sois vosotros, poneis en mi boca cosas que yo no he dicho, yo sigo en mi planteamiento inicial intercomunicar cuencas, eso no vale tanto y generará riqueza que pagará por si mismo el coste, con una central hidraulica, que es facilmente amortizable.

me preguntas si es radical decir que no es posible llevar el agua a 600 km. y dejar que una cuenca muera. Pues que entendemos que se daña el rio en si mismo o que se daña a los habitantes, no se a que te refieres. Si es lo primero, pues si el rio tiene que sufrir un poco por el bien general, pues si me parece razonable, hasta cierto punto, que es mejor que se dañe un poco el ecosistema del rio o comarcas con muchos habitantes vayan a la ruina.
Respecto a los habitantes ribereños, muchos emigran sin que tenga nada que ver el agua y estoy seguro que si fueran rentables las explotaciones agricolas o las industrias hoteleras por supuesto que se ejecutarian en la ribera.

Ademas,
Exagerais mis argumentos y los adjetivais con esquilmar, robar, dejar sin agua, yo no he dicho eso, entonces el primero que me contraresta entiende lo que quiere entender, y el segundo que lee el primero todavia peor, y vamos al final soy lo peor de lo peor.

Espero haberte contestado, Saludos.
P.D. No hay problema con el trasvase del Jucar, lo que nos mandan, mas que un transvase es una alcantarilla que no sirve para nada.

----------


## Azakán

> Me dais los datos de la cabecera del rio, de los dos pantanos, el de entrepeñas y Buendia que se construyeron con dinero de todos y para el tranvase, dar los datos de toda la cuenca y vereis que porcentaje minusculo se transvasa realmente.


 de Anónimo.

¡Nos ha jorobado! ¡En Cáceres y Portugal es donde está la mayorcísima parte del agua del Tajo! ¿¿Y hasta Cáceres qué hacemos?? ¿Mantener el Tajo con lo que sale de nuestras alcantarillas? ¡Es que es lo que estamos haciendo! Me parecen brutales las cosas que dices, brutales. Incomparable el EGOÍSMO y la INSOLIDARIDAD que mostráis aquellos que os lleváis el Tajo al Mediterráneo. Su agua para generar riqueza en vuestras zonas (una vez sobreexplotadas), y los de la Cuenca del Tajo, a mantener el cauce del río con lo que sale de nuestros váteres en Madrid y Toledo.

Voy a ser tajante y claro: estáis a la vanguardia... de la destrucción planetaria. Si todos tuviéramos vuestra actitud, la Tierra sería ya Marte. Hay que pararos.

----------


## No Registrado

no es tan exagerado como dices, es principal problema es que no llueve, y la poca agua se comparte. Yo no abogo por el tranavase del tajo, dicho por quinta vez, pero os empeñais en ponerlo en mi boca.

A pesar de que no abogo, gracias a ese agua se genera una riqueza mucho mayor que la que generais vosotros con la que os queda y que paga las pensiones, servicios e infraestructuras que disfrutamos todos, vosotros tambien.

Y que conste que se que tengo claro que la cabecera del tajo no tiene excedente, yo abogo por interconexcion de las cuenca, y que se coja de donde sobra

Te aseguro que en mi pueblo no llega ni una gota del tajo, nos abastecemeos de varios pozos que están a punto de salinizarse.

Y sigues montando el swoh de que somos los mas malos del mundo mundial, sin ver que tenemos al menos parte de razon, como vosotros.

----------


## No Registrado

Aparte no hables en ese tono belico, que hay que pararos, no , hay que dialogar y encontrar la solucion razonable para todos, y todos tendremos que ceder un poco, sino, en la peninsula iberica al final quedareis unos cuantos pesacando truchas en los rios y las ardillas que podran recorrer toda la peninsula sin tocar el suelo, y el ecosistema de la civilizacion humana tendrá que emigrar.

Por favor menos beligerancia y acritud, hagamos criticas constructivas y debatamos razonadamente.

Saludos.

----------


## Luján

> Estimado Lujan, no pensaba intervenir mas, pero te contestaré.
> A mi entender:
> Radical es preferir que se inunde una cuenca en lugar de preferir que ese sobrante vaya a otro sitio.
> Radical es mirar solo que se regenere el litoral marino, que  por supuesto tiene su derecho, en lugar de repartir el agua entre primero los habitantes de la ribera, segundo y racionalmente al litoral marino y tercero a otras zonas que tienen necesidad como preveia el PHN derogado. Por cierto que el agua la cogia en la desembocadura despues de que toda la ribera cogiera el agua que necesitara.
> Radical es que una de las pocas riquezas que quedan en la peninsula el agua, se la quieran apropiar integramente unos señores que por el hecho de tener sus propiedades al lado del rio se creen con todo el derecho, y soy consciente que tienen mas derecho pero no todo, el agua es de todos los españoles. con el Hospital de la Fe, como la playa del postiguet, como las Autopistas como el Ave, como si apareciera petroleo.
> 
> Vosotros es que transformais mis planteamieos a que quiero esquilmar la cuenca del tajo para regar campos de golf, y los unicos que habeis hablado de esquilmar sois vosotros, poneis en mi boca cosas que yo no he dicho, yo sigo en mi planteamiento inicial intercomunicar cuencas, eso no vale tanto y generará riqueza que pagará por si mismo el coste, con una central hidraulica, que es facilmente amortizable.
> 
> me preguntas si es radical decir que no es posible llevar el agua a 600 km. y dejar que una cuenca muera. Pues que entendemos que se daña el rio en si mismo o que se daña a los habitantes, no se a que te refieres. Si es lo primero, pues si el rio tiene que sufrir un poco por el bien general, pues si me parece razonable, hasta cierto punto, que es mejor que se dañe un poco el ecosistema del rio o comarcas con muchos habitantes vayan a la ruina.
> ...


Me has contestado en parte, y sigues con un planteamiento erróneo.

Vamos a dejar de lado la muerte del Tajo, ya que parece que te importa un pimiento (murciano, claro).

Cuando entré en el foro yo también pensaba que la interconexión de cuencas podría hacerse, pero cuanto más conozco del mundo de los embalse y los canales lo veo más imposible.

Una interconexión de cuencas, para que las obras fueran económicamente asequibles debería hacerse en un anillo de radio no mayor a 200km de la zona donde gran parte de ellas coexisten. Esto significa que tan sólo se podrían interconectar las cabeceras. Interconectar las cuencas medias o bajas es una locura mayor que traer agua del Ródano. Tan sólo construir os canales y túneles necesarios para esa tamaña obra simplemente arruinarían al gobierno de un país como Alemania. Eso en cuanto a la obra civil en sí, pero además, hay que añadir el gasto enerǵetico necesario para mover ese agua, que en ocasiones tendrá que salvar un desnivel ascendente importante. ¿Cuánto costaría mover el agua de una cuenca a otra?¿Los usuarios de ese agua trasvasada podrían pagar el agua al precio correspondiente? A esta última pregunta la respuesta es fácil: NO. Y eso llevaría a subvencionar ese agua, con las consiguientes pérdidas para el Gobierno (y todos nosotros). ¿Por que mis padres, canarios que viven en Canarias, tienen que pagar con sus impuestos que un murciano pueda beber o regar pagando por el agua del Tajo MENOS que lo que le cuesta a un ribereño de Bolarque? ¿Es Justo? La respuesta, también, es NO. Los regantes del SCRATS deberían pagar lo que de verdad cuesta su agua y no esperar a que "papi estado" se la subvencione como en ningún otro lugar del país. Quizás así cambien de opinión y se decidan a usar las desaladoras.

Un ejemplo, el agua que baja del Tajo al Segura necesita de dos (creo) impulsiones en su camino. Desde el Ebro.... ¿Cuántas se necesitarían?

Además, las conducciones deberían ser reversibles, para que sea una verdadera interconexión, y no un trasvase. Más impulsiones imposibles de pagar.

Por otro lado, las riadas son imposibles de trasvasar. Simplemente porque son impredecibles y de gran caudal. Veo que sigues sin leer lo que se pone en este hilo, ni que decir del resto del foro. Para trasvasar una riada (y más si es del Ebro) se necesitaría un canal inmenso a todas luces imposible. ¿Conoces algún canal de obra que pueda llevar siquiera 1000m³/s? Como nota te diré que en Valencia existe un cauce artificial de unos 12Km en la desembocadura del Turia, que comenzó a planearse hace ya casi 60 años, tras la riada que inundó esta ciudad en 1957. Este cauce tiene supuestamente, capacidad para evacuar 5000m³/s. Se tardaron 4 años en construir sólo esos 12Km en llano, y aún no está pagada la obra. Tiene un ancho de entre 175m y 200m y una profundidad de más de 5m.

Imagina el canal que habría que hacer para poder desviar esas riadas que comentas (del orden de miles de m³/s) desde una cuenca a otra.

Sigamos sumando gastos. Esa riada, para poder desviarla (y esto ya lo puse más arriba) se necesitaría SI O SI una impulsión, ya que habría que elevarla desde el cauce al canal que, por pura topografía, estaría más elevado que aquél. No sé mucho de bombas hidráulicas, pero me puedo imaginar que harían falta muchas y muy grandes unidades para poder mover 1000m³/s. Y por cada nueva elevación, pues más bombas y más gasto energético que no pagarán (aunque debieran) los usuarios finales de ese agua. Más pérdida de dinero para el Estado.

Otro ejemplo, las normas de explotación del ATS no permiten más de 600Hm³/año, esto son 600000000m³/año -> 1643835,616438356m³/día -> 68493,150684932m³/hora -> 19,02587519m³/s. El canal está diseñado para unos 33m³/s de máximo caudal. ¿dómo debería de ser un canal para llevar 1000m³/s?

Vamos ahora a analizar un detalle de perogrullos: Si ese canal de interconexión/trasvase/alivia-riadas se hace en la desembocadura de los grandes ríos..... ¿De qué demonios serviría en caso de riadas? La verdad es que como excusa no tiene ningún sentido.


Vamos a otra cosa. Tú dices que radical es preferir que se inunde una cuenca a que el agua sobrante vaya a otro sitio. Parece que no has leído en el foro que las riadas son necesarias para la ribera y que, por tanto, ese agua no sobra.

Te voy a decir lo que es radical. Radical es QUITARLE EL AGUA A LOS QUE MÁS DERECHO TIENEN (como tú mismo admites), y con ese agua también SE LES QUITA LAS OPORTUNIDADES DE TENER AGRICULTURA, TURISMO E INDUSTRIA (por decir tan sólo algunas cosas) COMPETITIVAS. Es fácil, si no tienen agua no pueden tener turismo rentable. Y Fíjate que cada vez más el turismo está derivando del de Sol Y Playa levantino al turismo de interior (mira por donde, Sacedón está en el interior).

Y repito, para que se riegen pimientos y tomates en la zona más árida de España, se está impidiendo que se puedan regar maíz (sería un desastre, pero se impide), perales, manzanos, o cualquier otro cultivo en una zona más húmeda.

Si te das cuenta, no he hablado para nada del medio ambiente. Tan sólo me he fijado en cuestiones más mundanas, como la economía. En otro momento hablaremos de la naturaleza.

----------


## No Registrado

A las pruebas me remito, esos señores de murcia y almeria con la m***da de agua que tienen, son lideres europeos en agricultura intensiva y estan aportando a la sociedad divisas, trabajo e impuestos y tienen una industria con un gran futuro.

En lo que respecta al turismo no hablemos, la costa factura como 10.000 veces mas que el turismo interior.

Que rentabilidad se le están sacado los ribereños del tajo,  lo digo con todo el cariño del mundo, con un cultivo extensivo y un turismo que genera muy pocos puestos de trabajo.

Y perdona si me importa la muerte de un rio, no digas que me importa un pimiento, sigues con lenguaje belico,  pero si tiene que sufrir un poco el rio , que sufra, prefiero el sufrimiento de un rio al sufrimiento de personas.

Se ha hecho un estudio serio de lo que seria la interconexión de cuencas, creo que no, vosotros por vosotros solos dais por supuesto que es inviable, pero yo digo que no, que se haga  un estudio.

El Canal que nombras del turia es un ejemplo ese canal yo  creo que mide mas por lo menos 300 x 8 m. y si el embasle regulador lo hacer cerca del cauce, quizas con uncanal como ese, incluso mas corto podrias abastecer el pantano. Y te aseguro el ebro cada 4 0 5 años tiene crecida, seria utilizable, y los regantes e industrias florecientes pueden pagar el agua y amortizar la obra.

El daño que se le causa a un rio si le quitas las crecidas es minimo, mientras que a una industria y agricultura que está pagando muchos impuestos si que se le está haciendo un grave daño.

Aparte, a mi tambien me gustaria que el Vinalopo, o elSegura fueran cristalinos y hubiera peces, pero la civilizacion, si queremos industria, infraestructuras, medicos, etc,... hemos tenido que sacrificarlos ya enteramente. Sino todavia estariamos en la España de los años 40.

Saludos.

----------


## Luján

> A las pruebas me remito, esos señores de murcia y almeria con la m***da de agua que tienen, son lideres europeos en agricultura intensiva y estan aportando a la sociedad divisas, trabajo e impuestos y tienen una industria con un gran futuro.
> 
> En lo que respecta al turismo no hablemos, la costa factura como 10.000 veces mas que el turismo interior.
> 
> Que rentabilidad se le están sacado los ribereños del tajo,  lo digo con todo el cariño del mundo, con un cultivo extensivo y un turismo que genera muy pocos puestos de trabajo.
> 
> Y perdona si me importa la muerte de un rio, no digas que me importa un pimiento, sigues con lenguaje belico,  pero si tiene que sufrir un poco el rio , que sufra, prefiero el sufrimiento de un rio al sufrimiento de personas.
> 
> Se ha hecho un estudio serio de lo que seria la interconexión de cuencas, creo que no, vosotros por vosotros solos dais por supuesto que es inviable, pero yo digo que no, que se haga  un estudio.
> ...



A las pruebas te remito yo, ya que sólo tomas las que te interesan.

Esos señores de Murcia/Almería/Alicante usan agua que no les pertenece para cultivar algo incultivable en un desierto, y encima no pagan lo que deberían. Esas huertas, algunas de ellas ILEGALES, se están regando con un agua por la que no pagan lo que vale. Si esas huertas y esos apartamentos que tanto defiendes pagaran lo que cuesta poner el agua allí, ya te digo que no serían tan rentables, y que lo poco que aportan al PIB nacional (5%, según datos del INE) sería aún menor.

El cultivo extensivo en el Tajo es lo que tienen porque SE LES HA QUITADO EL AGUA. Si tuvieran el agua que debería bajar por él, quizás podrían tener cultivos intensivos, facturando lo mismo o más que en Murcia.

Desengáñate, el turismo de sol y playa no factura tanto. Es un turismo barato y sin calidad. El turismo de interior (nuevamente, mermado por la falta del agua que se lleva a levante) factura mucho más por turista que el de, por ejemplo, Benidorm. Aparte, los turistas de interior son más respetuosos con el medio y con la gente.

Se ve que no conoces el Nuevo Cauce del Turia. Los datos que he dado los he tomado de diversas fuentes en las que se habla del proyecto del Plan Sur, y son datos reales. Lo tuyo es una apreciación errónea.




> Longitud del cauce: 11.868 m Capacidad nominal: 5.000 m3/s
>  Está dividido en tres tramos, con perfiles diferentes:
> 
> Primer tramo, desde Cuart de Poblet hasta el azud de Chirivella.
>  Longitud 3.159 m. Ancho 175 m. Profundidad 7,5 m. Pendiente 0,001.  Revestimiento lateral de hormigón con talud 2/1. Defensa escollera fondo  10 m.
> 
> Segundo tramo, desde el azud de Chirivella hasta puente Pista de Silla.
>  Longitud 5.641 m. Ancho 175 m. Profundidad 6,1 m. Pendiente 0,0034.  Revestimiento lateral de hormigón con talud 2/1. Defensa escollera fondo  total.
> 
> ...


Sigues querer entender que es imposible trasvasar una riada, no se puede elevar tanto caudal durante tanto tiempo (las riadas pueden durar varios días) de forma que el efecto de la derivación sea sensible en el nivel de la riada. Calcula cuántas bombas se necesitarían para llenar el Nuevo Cauce del Túria (o uno 5 veces menor) elevando el agua unos 50m hasta un depósito lo suficientemente grande para poder retener 7 días de 1000m³/s de caudal (604Hm³, medio Alarcón).

¿Te das cuenta ahora de la burrada que es hablar de trasvasar riadas?

Por no decir que ese canal y embalse sólo se utilizaría un par de veces, lo que no resultaría rentable en ninguna circunstancia.


Seguro que al realizar el PHN sí se hizo un estudio serio de interconexión de cuencas De hecho el PHN no es más que eso.


Por otro lado, parece que no te das cuenta, o no te quieres dar cuenta, de que sin naturaleza no hay agricultura, ni industria, ni siquiera turismo. Si no se protege el litoral, por ejemplo, desaparece la playa, y con ella el turismo de Sol y Playa. conozco muchos ejemplos de lugares que antes eran playas de arena fina con su urbanización de apartamentos de primera línea que ahora están abandonados porque la playa ya no es tal, sino una costa de cantos rodados, latas de refresco y suelas de zapato. Con tu mentalidad, Benidorm, Cullera, Gandía, La Manga etc, pronto pasarán a ser lo mismo.



Repito, otra vez, si en el SCRATS se pagase el agua a lo que realmente vale, la huerta murciana se iría a pique.


Te invito a que des algún dato verificable que ayude a tu postura, ya que de momento no has dado ninguno.

----------


## No Registrado

No tengo medios para asegurar que lo que comento sea viable, pero vosotros tampoco para lo contrario.

Quien ha hablado de bombear el nuevo cauce del turia, por que no puede ser por gravedad, estoy seguro que a lo largo del cauce de los rios con caudal hay lugares cerca de cauce a una cota inferior que se puede hacer una conduccion de ese tipo y por gravedad, llevar el agua o incluso en el mismo cauce.

 En lo que te refieres al cultivo no se puede hacer por que no hay clima, si hubiera clima, no dudes la agricultura de Almeria y Murcia, estaría al lado del cauce, la iniciativa privada, va donde esta la pela.

El turismo es lo que nos está medio salvando el culo del 5 % del P.I,B.no es, es mas del 50 %.

Saludos.

----------


## Azakán

Tus argumentos economicistas de república bananera no me sirven. Aparte de que me parece inconcebible que hables así por las buenas de asesinar sin más, el río más largo de la Península, el Tajo. Los países más avanzados, no han sacrificado sus ríos para tener progreso. Se han dado cuenta de que el progreso pasa por mantener su entorno en condiciones. El Sena, el Rhin, hace 30 años estaban destruidos, como el Tajo, y ahora ya hay salmones (el pez más exigente) en ellos. 
VOSOTROS sois los que estáis lastrando este país para hacerlo más un país bananero, que Europa avanzada. VOSOTROS sois los que estáis impidiendo que el Tajo se recupere.

En la Cuenca del Tajo tenemos el 4% de cultivo de regadío. En las cuencas del Guadiana, o el Duero, con clima similar o más frío, se acercan al 10% y en el Segura debéis tener más del 20%. Tengo que revisar los porcentajes. No estoy seguro de las cifras exactas, pero el Tajo es la Cuenca del país, salvo las del norte, con menos regadío. ¿Dónde está el regadío que hay de menos en la Cuenca del Tajo? EN LA CUENCA DEL SEGURA. ¿No os dais cuenta de que encarnáis el puro egoísmo y depredación?.

Lo dije y lo repito: HAY QUE PARAROS. No se puede negociar con gente como vosotros. Y hay que votar exclusivamente a partidos que digan que HAY QUE PARAROS.

----------


## Comizo

> No tengo medios para asegurar que lo que comento sea viable, pero vosotros tampoco para lo contrario.
> 
> Quien ha hablado de bombear el nuevo cauce del turia, por que no puede ser por gravedad, estoy seguro que a lo largo del cauce de los rios con caudal hay lugares cerca de cauce a una cota inferior que se puede hacer una conduccion de ese tipo y por gravedad, llevar el agua o incluso en el mismo cauce.
> 
>  En lo que te refieres al cultivo no se puede hacer por que no hay clima, si hubiera clima, no dudes la agricultura de Almeria y Murcia, estaría al lado del cauce, la iniciativa privada, va donde esta la pela.
> 
> El turismo es lo que nos está medio salvando el culo del 5 % del P.I,B.no es, es mas del 50 %.
> 
> Saludos.


 La verdad es que Luján te está dejando claros los puntos y tú sigues en argumentos del siglo XIX.

Con respecto al PIB, según datos del INE es el 5%, no inventemos con el 50%.

Y otra cosa, aunque no puedo leer todos por la gran cantidad de documentos y datos que hay en el foro, sí he encontrado ésto que ya se publicó en el subforo de entrepeñas:
http://hemeroteca.abc.es/nav/Navigat...01/01/044.html

Por favor, leedlo con atención, es el proyecto del plan para el que se construyeron Entrepeñas y Buendía. En él se habal de poner en regadío 120.000 has en la PROPIA CUENCA, y de producir 150 millones de Kw/h.
Además de regular el Tajo con un Caudal en dos opciones: o bien 45m3/seg. fijos, o bien 25m3/seg en invierno y hasta 70m3/seg. en verano para atender riegos y usos río abajo.

Todo el proyecto se quedó en nada, y habría sido lo racional. Se optó por transportar el agua a una zona semidesértica y dejar el río en unos ridículos 6 m3/seg. Condenando cualquier posible desarrollo de la Vega.

En cuanto al clima, hoy en día, igual que se cultiva bajo plástico en Almería, se cultiva bajo plástico en Castilla u otras zonas. De hecho hace poco ví como están floreciendo explotaciones así en la ribera del Duero.

Tampoco estoy dando argumentos ecológicos, en contra de ésta incomprensible obra, pero son aplastantes.
 Además si no entiendes los económicos, menos vas a entender los ecológicos.

----------


## Luján

> No tengo medios para asegurar que lo que comento sea viable, pero vosotros tampoco para lo contrario.[...]


Nuevamente, lees lo que quieres. El 5% del PIB nacional es lo que Murcia entera, turismo incluido aporta. Hay turismo fuera de levante que también aporta al PIB, pero de lo que hay a lo que tú dices del 50%, va un mundo. Ni siquiera todo el turismo de España aporta el 50% del PIB. Concretamente el 10% en 2009, según INE: http://www.ine.es/jaxi/tabla.do?path...ype=pcaxis&L=0




> Aportación del turismo al PIB de la economía española: por valor absoluto/porcentaje/índice, tipo de indicador y periodo. 
> 
> Unidades:valor absoluto/porcentaje/índice 
> 
> Seleccionar gráfico:  
> 
> Fecha: 
> 
> 
> ...


¿Lo tienes claro ahora?

Más datos, todos del INE:




> *Contabilidad Regional de España*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 En Murcia: Agricultura: <5% PIB, Turismo (hostelería): 5% PIB.

----------


## Luján

Más datos, también del INE:



> *Contabilidad Regional de España*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Luján

Resumiendo un poco las tablas del INE (en miles de €):

PIB de Murcia: 
*27.324.745*




PIB Nacional:
*1.062.591.000*





Porcentaje que el PIB de Murcia aporta al Nacional: 2.57%. Estimaciones para 2010 del INE.

Así que no, Ni Murcia ni el Turismo mantienen España. Deja de soltar chorradas sin datos que las sustenten.

----------


## perdiguera

Creo que en el último mensaje, Luján, te has dejado algunos ceros, como tres. Que van al final y por tanto cuentan.
Tambien en los porcentajes que has remarcado, te has dejado de contar cosas, ya que los capítulos se refieren, ambos, Agricultura y Hostelería, a los ingresos directos y no has tenido en cuenta, por ejemplo, los ingresos derivados del transporte o energía en Agricultura ni, entre otros, los derivados de alimentación, bebidas y tabaco o compras o el propio transporte que también hacen los turistas.
Ni que decir tiene que no llegan, por mucho, al 50% pero estoy seguro que ambos pasan del 5%.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> No tengo medios para asegurar que lo que comento sea viable, pero vosotros tampoco para lo contrario.
> 
> Quien ha hablado de bombear el nuevo cauce del turia, por que no puede ser por gravedad, estoy seguro que a lo largo del cauce de los rios con caudal hay lugares cerca de cauce a una cota inferior que se puede hacer una conduccion de ese tipo y por gravedad, llevar el agua o incluso en el mismo cauce.
> 
>  En lo que te refieres al cultivo no se puede hacer por que no hay clima, si hubiera clima, no dudes la agricultura de Almeria y Murcia, estaría al lado del cauce, la iniciativa privada, va donde esta la pela.
> 
> El turismo es lo que nos está medio salvando el culo del 5 % del P.I,B.no es, es mas del 50 %.
> 
> Saludos.


Dime un sólo punto de algún cauce de algún río español en el que pueda hacerse un embalse de 600Hm³ al que trasvasar una riada de 1000m³/s y en el que la cota máxima del embalse esté más baja que el cauce del río.

Para que te hagas idea, el Depósito superior del salto de La Muela de Cortes de Pallás tiene una capacidad de 20Hm³, tiene una superficie de 115 Has y una altura de 39m.

Así que tendrías que buscar un sitio realmente grande:

Supongamos que se hace un embalse de 39m de alto para 600Hm³, tendría que tener 30 veces más superficie que La Muela, esto es: 3450Has.

¿Dónde hay 3450 hectáreas a una cota 40m inferior al la del cauce? o ¿1725 hectáreas 80m más bajas que el cauce?

¿Te das cuenta ya que lo que estás diciendo no es posible?

Por favor, que alguien que conozca las bombas hidráulicas calcule la potencia (y número de unidades) necesaria para subir 1000m³/s a un embalse puesto 40m más alto que la toma y lo ponga aquí (suponiendo que se pueda hacer un embalse de 600Hm³ con 3450Has de superficie a nivel del cauce), suponiendo la pendiente óptima para la conducción. No hace falta calcular la pérdida de carga de las tuberías. Sólo un cálculo aproximado.

----------


## Luján

> *Creo que en el último mensaje, Luján, te has dejado algunos ceros, como tres. Que van al final y por tanto cuentan.*
> Tambien en los porcentajes que has remarcado, te has dejado de contar cosas, ya que los capítulos se refieren, ambos, Agricultura y Hostelería, a los ingresos directos y no has tenido en cuenta, por ejemplo, los ingresos derivados del transporte o energía en Agricultura ni, entre otros, los derivados de alimentación, bebidas y tabaco o compras o el propio transporte que también hacen los turistas.
> Ni que decir tiene que no llegan, por mucho, al 50% pero estoy seguro que ambos pasan del 5%.
> Un saludo.


No, no me he dejado nada. Están copiados tal cual de los archivos del INE. (mirar al final del mensaje)

Lo único es que los datos, en vez de estar en euros, lo están en miles de euros, pero el porcentaje es el mismo.

Admito que tan sólo he puesto las partes primarias en las tablas, nada de ingresos derivados, pues las tablas del INE no son muy claras al respecto. ¿cuánto del 6.5% del PIB nacional que aporta el tansporte corresponde a la agricultura?,¿cuánto al turismo? Esos datos no están en el INE. Por lo menos no los encuentro.

A la hostelería podríamos sumar directamente el apartado OO (Otros servicios y actividades sociales; servicios personales), que es un 3.3% del PIB nacional.

Llegará al 10%, pongamos 15%.




> *Contabilidad Regional de España*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Contabilidad Regional de España*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## No Registrado

Me abrumais con tantos datos, no soy capaz deprocesarlos todos, pero leyendo por encima dos cosas:

Me retifico el turismo y los servicios que conllevan el turismo es mas del 50 % de P.I.B., claro, el de toda la nación.

Los que aquí estamos ni tenemos preparación ni medios para decir si es posible o no el tema de la intercomunicacion de cuencas.

El agua es de todos los españoles, los pantanos los hemos pagado todos y todos tenemos derecho al uso del agua, está claro que hay que dar prioridad al de la cuenca cedente, pero de ahí a que toda el agua tenga derecho hay un mundo., repito como cuando vamos al hospital de la Fe, aunque esté en Valencia, todos tenemos derecho.

Todo el turismo que viene a ver si pensais que solo el turista de levante consume agua, los demas tambien beben y gastan y de algun sitio saldrá., y como he dicho el agua es de todos está así reconocido en la legislación española.

Por favor, si seguís con ese vocabulario tan reaccionario, no vuelvo a escribir, aunque parece que es lo que quereis.

----------


## albertillovernel

> Por favor, que alguien que conozca las bombas hidráulicas calcule la potencia (y número de unidades) necesaria para subir 1000m³/s a un embalse puesto 40m más alto que la toma y lo ponga aquí (suponiendo que se pueda hacer un embalse de 600Hm³ con 3450Has de superficie a nivel del cauce), suponiendo la pendiente óptima para la conducción. No hace falta calcular la pérdida de carga de las tuberías. Sólo un cálculo aproximado.


Un sencillo cálculo para ver la potencia necesaria para bombear 1.000 m3/s a una altura de 10 metros: 1000[m3]*1000[kg/m3]=1.000.000 kg = 9.810.000 N (¡casi nada!)

Aplicamos la ecuación de energía potencial E = m*g*h ---> 9.810.000*9,8*10 =962.361.000[J] por cada 10 metros de desnivel. 

Para 40 metros, pues el total de energía requerida serían 3.849.444.000 [J]. Eso, cada segundo; necesitaríamos, pues, igual cantidad de watios de potencia para mover las bombas (supuestas ideales y sin rozamiento)

Si nos vamos al mundo real, las bombas hidráulicas suelen tener rendimientos en torno al 85-90%, y las tuberías pérdidas de carga (en especial aquellas que se hacen en hormigón para grandes diámetros). Si nos quedamos contentos pensando que sólo hay unas pérdidas totales del 15% -ilusos-, pues ya podemos ir subiendo la cuenta:

Potencia realista: 1,15 * 3.849.444.000 = 4.426.860.600 [W]. Esto es, 4.426 MW de potencia, tanto como 4 centrales nucleares iguales a la de Cofrentes funcionando a máxima potencia (si estuvieran al lado de las bombas, de lo contrario habría que sumar alguna mas por aquello de las pérdidas eléctricas). No me paro en calcular el coste de los cientos de bombas necesarias para funcionar unos cuantos días al año, el tamaño del despropósito ha quedado suficientemente demostrado con solo echar unos cuantos números gordos, y la _ocurrencia_ reducida al absurdo económico y energético.

¿Sabeis cual es la mejor vacuna contra la demagogia? Primero, informarse; después, comprender; y finalmente, echar cuentas... todo ello, antes de aventurarse a decir nada. Nadie que sepa manejar la calculadora duda que la opción más barata para abastecer el _supuesto déficit hídrico_ del Levante español (que no es tal _déficit_, sino exceso de avaricia por parte de algunos muy bien situados) no es otro que racionalizar los usos y desalar aquella parte que no se pueda cubrir con una gestión eficiente. Todo lo demás, no son sino brindis al sol y promesas de futuras contratas. El proyecto de esquilmación del Ebro estuvo muy bien para que a muchos gerentes de constructoras les hicieran los ojos chiribitas, pero la situación financiera actual hace imposible semejante dispendio, por jugosas que pudieran ser las comisiones.  
Podríamos igualmente echar unos números sobre cual pueda ser el coste total de la infraestructura del ATS (también facturas eléctricas y de conservación), dividirlo entre los años estimados de servicio y la capacidad trasvasable, y veremos a cuanto sale cada litro trasvasado; probablemente más caro que desalarlo. Por eso parece que se esté intentando rentabilizarlo al máximo.

Saludos.

----------


## Comizo

La verdad es que en éste tiempo en que he estado participando en hilos de trasvases, después de iniciarme con el anulado trasvase de mis queridos ríos Sorbe-Bornova, sumado a las lecturas de todo lo que hay en el foro que es mucho, no he visto nada como los mensajes y datos que han dado Luján y Albertillovernel.

 Los datos oficiales de Estadística sacan a la realidad el machado argumento de la potencia económica que tanto se pregona; y que podía ser la misma en otra zona.

 Luego el cálculo en grandes números de Albertillovernel del coste de bombear esa cantidad de agua hacen que esas obras se vean definitivamente superadas y demostradas como inviables.
 Han sido aplastantes y definitivos.

Aún faltan las razones ecológicas que desaconsejarían esas obras, lo cual ya dejaría el tema zanjado de manera definitiva, aunque son tan evidentes y se han repetido varias veces, que quien no los vea es símplemente porque no quiere hacerlo.

Cuanto antes se den cuenta y acepten que ese no es el camino, sino que es el que se marca en el último mensaje mucho mejor.
 Saludos

----------


## Azakán

> Me abrumais con tantos datos, no soy capaz deprocesarlos todos, pero leyendo por encima dos cosas:
> 
> Me retifico el turismo y los servicios que conllevan el turismo es mas del 50 % de P.I.B., claro, el de toda la nación.
> 
> Los que aquí estamos ni tenemos preparación ni medios para decir si es posible o no el tema de la intercomunicacion de cuencas.
> 
> El agua es de todos los españoles, los pantanos los hemos pagado todos y todos tenemos derecho al uso del agua, está claro que hay que dar prioridad al de la cuenca cedente, pero de ahí a que toda el agua tenga derecho hay un mundo., repito como cuando vamos al hospital de la Fe, aunque esté en Valencia, todos tenemos derecho.
> 
> Todo el turismo que viene a ver si pensais que solo el turista de levante consume agua, los demas tambien beben y gastan y de algun sitio saldrá., y como he dicho el agua es de todos está así reconocido en la legislación española.
> ...


Normal, no registrado. Es que está visto que no cedéis ante nada. Habéis destruido vuestros recursos, habéis destruido los de otros (el Tajo), y defendéis que os den, os den, os den sin medida, acusando encima de insolidaridad al que denuncia las barbaridades que habéis provocado. ¿Qué tipo de acogida esperáis?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Un sencillo cálculo para ver la potencia necesaria para bombear 1.000 m3/s a una altura de 10 metros: 1000[m3]*1000[kg/m3]=1.000.000 kg = 9.810.000 N (¡casi nada!)
> 
> Aplicamos la ecuación de energía potencial E = m*g*h ---> 9.810.000*9,8*10 =962.361.000[J] por cada 10 metros de desnivel. 
> 
> Para 40 metros, pues el total de energía requerida serían 3.849.444.000 [J]. Eso, cada segundo; necesitaríamos, pues, igual cantidad de watios de potencia para mover las bombas (supuestas ideales y sin rozamiento)
> 
> Si nos vamos al mundo real, las bombas hidráulicas suelen tener rendimientos en torno al 85-90%, y las tuberías pérdidas de carga (en especial aquellas que se hacen en hormigón para grandes diámetros). Si nos quedamos contentos pensando que sólo hay unas pérdidas totales del 15% -ilusos-, pues ya podemos ir subiendo la cuenta:
> 
> Potencia realista: 1,15 * 3.849.444.000 = 4.426.860.600 [W]. Esto es, 4.426 MW de potencia, tanto como 4 centrales nucleares iguales a la de Cofrentes funcionando a máxima potencia (si estuvieran al lado de las bombas, de lo contrario habría que sumar alguna mas por aquello de las pérdidas eléctricas).


Se me antoja demasiado esos 4.426 MW.

Sólo con ver que las turbinas de la central de Alqueva pueden subir hasta 170,48 m3/s a una altura de 61,46 m. y consumen 110,3 MW... claramente se ve que esos 4.426 MW es bastante exagerado.

En modo turbina, esos 1000 m3/s a 40 metros de altura generarían una potencia aproximada de unos 400 MW, eso sin tener en cuenta pérdidas de carga ni rozamientos ni rendimientos. Teniendo en cuenta pérdidas de carga, rendimientos, etc, la potencia que generarían andaría entre los 300 y los 400 MW.

En modo bombeo, todos sabemos que se consume más energía que en modo turbina, y el consumo dependerá de muchos factores, pongamos que bombear el agua costara el doble que turbinarla, aunque no llega a esos términos ni de coña...

Conclusión... como mucho, bombear 1000 m3/s a una altura de 40 m. podría llegar hasta los 1.000 MW, aunque dudo mucho que llegue a esa cifra.

Lo que sí está muy claro es que el coste de bombear 1000 m3/s a 40 metros de altura, tiene que ser terrorífico  :EEK!: , y que para poder realizar semejante fin, necesitaría prácticamente un reactor nuclear para él solo...

EDIT:

He comprobado en el Calculador de Potencia Hidráulica de la web Global Hydro Energy (http://www.hydro-energy.com/turbinenkalkulator/) la potencia que generaría en modo turbina esos 1000 m3/s a 40 metros de altura, y me da 353,16 MW

Por lo que me reafirmo aun más en que la potencia necesaria para bombear esos 1000 m3/s a 40 metros tiene que ser bastante menor a 1000 MW.

----------


## albertillovernel

Ok, metí dos veces el término de gravedad, en la masa de agua y en la propia ecuación de potencial de gravedad. Ese es el fallo, se trata en realidad de unos 451 MW. Mea culpa, pero sigue siendo una animalada. No obstante, en un trayecto como el que se plantea desde el Ebro hasta el actual trasvase del Tajo al Segura, seguro que no serían sólo 40 metros los que tenga que bombearse el agua, me extrañaría si no fuesen más de 100 y de 200, y eso tiene un coste descomunal de operación.

----------


## Luján

> Ok, metí dos veces el término de gravedad, en la masa de agua y en la propia ecuación de potencial de gravedad. Ese es el fallo, se trata en realidad de unos 451 MW. Mea culpa, pero sigue siendo una animalada. No obstante, en un trayecto como el que se plantea desde el Ebro hasta el actual trasvase del Tajo al Segura, seguro que no serían sólo 40 metros los que tenga que bombearse el agua, me extrañaría si no fuesen más de 100 y de 200, y eso tiene un coste descomunal de operación.


Yo la pregunta la hice según las "directrices" del no registrado, que hablaba de laminar una riada llevándola a un depósito junto al cauce, para posteriormente y con un canal normal llevarla al SE. El caudal de este canal "normal" me imagino que sería igual que el del ATS o quizás un poco más grande (¿60m³/s?).

De todos modos, gastar media Cofrentes, o media Vandellós (que está más cerca del Ebro) o quizás Ascó (de esta sería sólo medio grupo de los dos que tiene), en el mismo río, para eso no me parece muy factible, aunque sea sólo un par de días al año.

----------


## Luján

> Me abrumais con tantos datos, no soy capaz deprocesarlos todos, pero leyendo por encima dos cosas:
> 
> Me retifico el turismo y los servicios que conllevan el turismo es mas del 50 % de P.I.B., claro, el de toda la nación.
> 
> Los que aquí estamos ni tenemos preparación ni medios para decir si es posible o no el tema de la intercomunicacion de cuencas.
> 
> El agua es de todos los españoles, los pantanos los hemos pagado todos y todos tenemos derecho al uso del agua, está claro que hay que dar prioridad al de la cuenca cedente, pero de ahí a que toda el agua tenga derecho hay un mundo., repito como cuando vamos al hospital de la Fe, aunque esté en Valencia, todos tenemos derecho.
> 
> Todo el turismo que viene a ver si pensais que solo el turista de levante consume agua, los demas tambien beben y gastan y de algun sitio saldrá., y como he dicho el agua es de todos está así reconocido en la legislación española.
> ...


La verdad es que cada vez estoy más convencido de que no sabes leer o, si sabes, no te enseñaron a entender lo que lees.

Por favor, lee la segunda cita del mensaje nº 89 de este mismo hilo. No está tan lejos, este es el nº102. En ella te pongo datos del INE en los que indica QUE EL TURISMO APORTA EL 10% DEL PIB NACIONAL. Y en ésta estadística va todo lo asociado, no sólo hostelería.

Puedes verlo por ti mismo aquí: http://www.ine.es/jaxi/tabla.do?type...&file=01001.px

La verdad, es que no tengo ni idea de dónde sacas tú lo del 50%. Nos gustaría que nos lo indicaras.

Si el agua es de todos los españoles, el dinero también debería serlo. Entonces ¿Por qué hay Comunidades Autónomas que tienen un régimen fiscal independiente? ¿Acaso esas CCAA no son España? (Bueno, camino de eso van. Es lo que quieren) ¿Por qué tienen un régimen fiscal especial y blindado que les permite pagar ridiculeces al Estado?


En cuanto a la preparación y medios, este foro lo siguen Ingenieros de Caminos Canales y Puertos suficientemente preparados para calcular canales como los que harían falta (y a alguno de ellos ya les gustaría pillar una obra de esas), pero la simple idea es de 28 de diciembre.

Haz una propuesta. ¿Donde pondrías tú las bocas de los canales que unieran el Ebro, el Tajo y el Duero? Te lo he puesto fácil. Ni siquiera tiene que ser en embalses ya existente. En el siguiente paso hablaremos de añadir el Guadiana, el Júcar y el Segura y, como último paso, el Guadalquivir (Cordilleras béticas mediante).


Te voy a contar un secreto, cuando entré en el foro, venía con la cándida imagen de la interconexión de cuencas. A medida que fui creciendo en el conocimiento de los ríos y embalses, de los canales y conducciones, me fui dando cuenta de que conectar las grandes cuencas del país era imposible. Y si se hiciera, sería una obra tan muerta como la nuclear de Lemóniz.

----------


## No Registrado

No recuerdo donde vi el tema del 50 % de PIB, pero el turismo aparte del propio PIB directo, tiene servicios, construccion, industria, etc.

Respecto a que en el foro hay Ingenieros de Caminos, en primer lugar, tu no sabes que estudios he cursado yo, y en segundo lugar, creo que el Ministerio de Fomento y las diferentes Confederaciones Hidrologicas deberian despedir a todos los Ingenieros, porque los foreros que aquí escriben en 10 minutos y una calculadora hacen el trabajo que para cientos de Ingenieros les cuesta años. Creo que estais aseverando cosas que hay que tener mucha información y realizar un largo y laborioso trabajo.

Yo creo que lo he dejado claro, que creo que es posible el tema he comentado, pero vamos es cuestión que los tecnicos del Ministerio son los que deben de estudiar cual es la solución para la España seca.

En lo que has dicho de una España que se queda sus impuestos, ves, en eso estamos de acuerdo, creo que el gobierno central es el que deberia de gestionar todos los impuestos y "transvasar" hacia donde sea mas necesario el dinero.

----------


## perdiguera

Como veo que los cálculos van avanzando, y sin opinar sobre el fondo del asunto, sólo del tema cálculos, os pongo los que yo he hecho referentes al tema de la impulsión primera.
Se trata de tomar una determinada cantidad de agua del río Ebro, en épocas de riadas, en una zona propicia, bien mediante gravedad o impulsión, para depositarla en un embalse regulador próximo.
Posteriormente se enviaría mediante un canal más pequeño a las zonas de consumo.
Hemos de responder antes de nada a una serie de preguntas.
¿Qué cantidad total de agua tomar, es decir, que cantidad hay disponible?
¿Cuándo tomarla?
¿Dónde tomarla?
¿Con qué caudal?
¿Dónde ubicar el embalse regulador?
¿Con qué capacidad?
 La cantidad vendrá dada por el agua que lleve la riada y siempre bajo los preceptos de: mantener el Delta, evitar los máximos daños aguas abajo de la toma y que hayan riadas.
Se debe definir cual es el caudal que se necesita que se quede en la zona durante las riadas para, por diferencia, saber el caudal que se podría derivar.
El caudal ecológico a preservar:
_“El PHN de 2001 recogía un caudal ecológico para el Ebro en su desembocadura de 135 m³/s (3.150 hm³ anuales), en 2004 los estudios preliminares el nuevo PHN reconocía los graves problemas del Delta y la necesidad de ampliar el caudal ecológico al menos hasta los 4.150 hm³ anuales. A propuesta de CiU, se planteó la opción de que se reservara un caudal ecológico de 150 m3/segundo (4.800 hm³ anuales),9 con posterioridad, la recomendación de la UE, a petición del Gobierno de España y con el respaldo de alcaldes del Delta del Ebro -algunos del PP-, fue la de doblar esa propuesta inicial hasta los 300 m³/s lo que supondría reservar un caudal ecológico de 9.600 hm³10 y más recientemente en 2008 la comunidad científica propuso fijar un caudal ecológico variable que se adapte a la irregularidad hídrica natural del propio río, estos caudales serían, 12.783 hm³ para años de régimen húmedo, 9.691 hm³ para régimen medio y 7.305 hm³ para régimen seco11”_
Fuente Wikipedia
Para los cálculos he tomado un caudal, a partir del cual se podría trasvasar, de 400 m3/s.
He supuesto que ese caudal se sobrepasa unos 30 días al año (habría que mirar las series de caudales de la estación de aforos de Xerta, después de las derivaciones de los canales actuales, no en Tortosa) pero no todos dan para 500 m3/s, aunque hayan algunos que los sobrepasen.
La existencia de Mequinenza y Ribarroja limita extraordinariamente el número de días que se sobrepasan los 400 m3/s  y los caudales máximos de las riadas no pasan de 3.500 m3/s por Tortosa, y muy pocas veces en una década.
La toma debería hacerse en la zona de Xerta aprovechando el azud existente.
La ubicación del embalse podría ser en la zona comprendida entre los pueblos de  Vinallop, Santa Bárbara y Mas de Barberans, donde existe una zona, actualmente dedicada a cultivo de árboles fundamentalmente. Lo que implica expropiaciones y bombeo. El canal tendría una longitud de 20 km aproximadamente.
Dado que las riadas no duran mucho más de una semana, el Ebro está muy regulado, el volumen debería ser de una semana de capacidad.
Suponiendo que en una semana de riadas se pudiese elevar una media de 500 m3/s tendríamos unos 300 Hm3, la zona de posible ubicación del embalse tiene unas 3.000 Has, por lo que la profundidad media sería de 10 m o si tomamos 1.500 Has la profundidad media sería de 20 m. Así tendríamos que impulsar 500 m3/s, hacer un canal para ello y un embalse de 300 Hm3.
Se necesitan unas 3 semanas al año para obtener unos 900 Hm3.
Yo creo que esas riadas o avenidas no se dan habitualmente en esa proporción, debido a la regulación más arriba comentada y por tanto no sería aventurado decir que el máximo trasvasable en un año normal no llegaría a 500 Hm3.
Repito que los números son aproximados y por tanto inexactos.
Es evidente que la obra se puede hacer, que sea rentable, ecológica o necesaria es algo sobre lo que me reservo mi opinión.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> No recuerdo donde vi el tema del 50 % de PIB, pero el turismo aparte del propio PIB directo, tiene servicios, construccion, industria, etc.


Pues lo habrás visto mal, o te han tomado el pelo. Los datos que pongo son del INE, y llevan consigo todo lo asociado al turismo. Sin ello, la hostelería por sí sola (la turística y la no turística) sólo aportan el 6% del PIB, como también está más arriba.




> Respecto a que en el foro hay Ingenieros de Caminos, en primer lugar, tu no sabes que estudios he cursado yo, y en segundo lugar, creo que el Ministerio de Fomento y las diferentes Confederaciones Hidrologicas deberian despedir a todos los Ingenieros, porque los foreros que aquí escriben en 10 minutos y una calculadora hacen el trabajo que para cientos de Ingenieros les cuesta años. Creo que estais aseverando cosas que hay que tener mucha información y realizar un largo y laborioso trabajo.
> 
> Yo creo que lo he dejado claro, que creo que es posible el tema he comentado, pero vamos es cuestión que los tecnicos del Ministerio son los que deben de estudiar cual es la solución para la España seca.


No, no tengo ni idea de lo que has cursado porque no lo has dicho (y no soy adivino), pero deduzco que o bien no ha sido una carrera técnica o no le prestaste mucha atención, a tenor de los comentarios que haces y de la falta de comprensión de los datos que te hemos mostrado.

Si eres ICCP, razón de más para que puedas exponer tus ideas de canales de interconexión, con más datos que simplemente tu intuición.

Aquí se han mostrado números por los que construir una de las obras que propones (trasvasar una riada del Ebro) es, a todas luces, impensable.

Estamos a la espera de que des datos sobre la otra obra que propones: Interconectar cuencas. Cuando sepamos por dónde se supone que quieres hacerlo, podremos debatir con más números si es viable o no.


Actualmente, la ciencia y la ingeniería dan soluciones para casi cualquier cosa. La obra en sí claro que puede hacerse, hay hormigón, hierro y parados suficientes. Pero que sea funcional, útil, rentable, ecológica, etc. es otro cantar.

¡Ah!, se me olvidaba. No hace falta trabajar en el MF, en el MARM o en las CHs para saber hacer números. Los aquí mostrados son los más simples. Para hacer un proyecto en serio hace falta tomar más variables, como el coste de los materiales, el del terreno expropiado, el de la construcción, etc., que sólo harán aumentar el coste de la instalación. Aquí se han mostrado los números energéticos una vez montada, y con eso ya no es rentable. Súmale los otros gastos.

Cualquier ingeniero de Fomento hará estos mismos números a la misma velocidad, llegando a la misma conclusión. Es lo que tienen las Matemáticas.




> En lo que has dicho de una España que se queda sus impuestos, ves, en eso estamos de acuerdo, creo que el gobierno central es el que deberia de gestionar todos los impuestos y "transvasar" hacia donde sea mas necesario el dinero.

----------


## No Registrado

Me remita la constestación de antes los que aquí escribimos no tenemos ni los medios, ni los conocimientos, ni el tiempo, ni el equipo para sacar las mas minima conclusión, si es factible o no, ¿Cuantos Ingenieros, con todos los medios del mundo y durante cuanto tiempo estuvieron para sacar el PHN?, por lo que no ser tan pretenciosos, que los calculos que haceis si que son del 28 de Diciembre (con todo el respeto).

Saludos.

----------


## Luján

> Me remita la constestación de antes los que aquí escribimos no tenemos ni los medios, ni los conocimientos, ni el tiempo, ni el equipo para sacar las mas minima conclusión, si es factible o no, ¿Cuantos Ingenieros, con todos los medios del mundo y durante cuanto tiempo estuvieron para sacar el PHN?, por lo que no ser tan pretenciosos, que los calculos que haceis si que son del 28 de Diciembre (con todo el respeto).
> 
> Saludos.


Conclusión: No tienes ni idea de lo que hablas.

Tú tampoco sabes a qué se dedica albertillovernel o F. Lázaro o Perdiguera, como tampoco sabes los medios con los que cuentan. Quizás de mí si sepas a qué me dedico (lo pongo en mi perfil) pero tampoco sabes los medios con los que cuento para mostrarte datos.

El PHN tardó en hacerse su tiempo debido a que tenían que lidiar con la política (afortunadamente retirada de esta discusión), sopesar diferentes trazados, evaluar las existencias pasadas, presentes (en el momento del PHN) y futuras, tener en cuenta los futuros usos de suelo, y muchas otras cosas.


Pero para saber cuánto costará una obra determinada, o cuánta energía se necesita para impulsar un caudal determinado a una altura y distancia determinado no hace falta matarse.

¿Por qué no haces tú algunos números?


O será que simplemente no tienes ni idea y/o sólo eres uno de tantos a los que les han comido el tarro con unas bellas palabras, ocultando los números.


Otra cosa, si buscas por el foro verás de lo que son capaces algunos de los que aquí escriben. Tenemos hasta una idea de proyecto de una nueva presa con su embalse hecho por uno de nosotros. El proyecto tiene sus limitaciones, reconocidas, pero es una base sólida sobre la cual construir un proyecto de obra completo.

----------


## No Registrado

Da la casualidad que en la carrera he calculado muchas presas, canalizaciones, estaciones de bombeo, EDAR, etc,  y se de que hablo, y se son necesarios muchos datos y estudios previos para proyectar cualquier obra publica, y adjetivandolo generosamente, son muy atrevidos las conclusiones que aquí sacais, da la sensación de que no sabeis de que hablais, sin animo de ofender.



Saludos.

----------


## Luján

> Da la casualidad que en la carrera he calculado muchas presas, canalizaciones, estaciones de bombeo, EDAR, etc,  y se de que hablo, y se son necesarios muchos datos y estudios previos para proyectar cualquier obra publica, y adjetivandolo generosamente, son muy atrevidos las conclusiones que aquí sacais, da la sensación de que no sabeis de que hablais, sin animo de ofender.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.


Sinceramente, tu forma de escribir aquí, ignorando los datos que se te dan, no me dan ninguna garantía sobre tus posibles proyectos (o bien te crees un Calatrava).

¿Acaso has encontrado algún error en las cuentas y/o datos que aquí se muestran? (aparte de los ya corregidos)

¿Acaso no son correctos?

Da la impresión de que desconoces lo que son las aproximaciones. Y si eres un buen ingeniero sabrás que antes de matarse a calcularlo todo con pelos y señales para hacer un proyecto construible basta con hacer unos números aproximados (preferiblemente a la baja) para saber si una opción es viable.

Eso es lo que se ha hecho aquí. Y con esas aproximaciones se ha demostrado que la idea de trasvasar riadas no es viable.

No veo el atrevimiento en calificar de insostenible una estructura que con cálculos parciales y a la baja ya demuestra serlo. El atrevimiento sería lo contrario, ¿no crees?

----------


## No Registrado

No yo he hecho proyectos, sino calculos sobre presas, canalizaciones, bombas, puertos, ferrocarriles, etc., pero cuando estudiaba, los proyectos que he hecho son mucho mas humildes.

Pero se la complejidad del tema, y hasta para hacer una previsión, es mucho mas complicado de lo que vosotros creeis.

----------


## No Registrado

Por cierto, calatrava es un artista mas que un arquitecto, como tecnico deja mucho que desear.

----------


## Luján

> No yo he hecho proyectos, sino calculos sobre presas, canalizaciones, bombas, puertos, ferrocarriles, etc., pero cuando estudiaba, los proyectos que he hecho son mucho mas humildes.
> 
> Pero se la complejidad del tema, y hasta para hacer una previsión, es mucho mas complicado de lo que vosotros creeis.


Lo dudo.

Como ya te he dicho, aquí hay ingenieros y técnicos, y los datos que te han dado los han hecho ellos, por lo que no veo la razón para ponerlos en duda. Yo sólo me he limitado a copiar datos públicos y oficiales del INE, y parece que hasta estos los pones en duda.

No veo tan difícil calcular la potencia necesaria para impulsar una conducción. Sólo para esto no hace falta ser Doctor.




> Por cierto, calatrava es un artista mas que un arquitecto, como tecnico deja mucho que desear.


Precisamente a eso me refería.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Respecto a que en el foro hay Ingenieros de Caminos, en primer lugar, tu no sabes que estudios he cursado yo, y en segundo lugar, creo que el Ministerio de Fomento y las diferentes Confederaciones Hidrologicas deberian despedir a todos los Ingenieros, porque los foreros que aquí escriben en 10 minutos y una calculadora hacen el trabajo que para cientos de Ingenieros les cuesta años. Creo que estais aseverando cosas que hay que tener mucha información y realizar un largo y laborioso trabajo.


Simplemente hemos hecho un cálculo referencial de la potencia necesaria para poder bombear 1000 m3/s a 40 metros de altura.

Claramente hemos dicho que ese cálculo se trata en términos ideales, es decir, sin tener en cuenta pérdidas de carga, presiones, fuerzas, rozamientos, coeficientes óptimos, velocidades, rendimientos, nº de revoluciones, alimentación, intensidad normal, intensidad de arranque, factor de potencia, y si quieres, te puedo seguir poniendo más factores...

Ya que veo que no estás muy conforme con el cálculo referencial que hemos hecho, por favor, ilústranos con tus conocimientos.




> los calculos que haceis si que son del 28 de Diciembre (con todo el respeto).


Si realmente te dedicas o te has dedicado a lo que has dicho, cosa que permíteme que dude a tenor de tus comentarios, deberías saber de sobra como hacer el cálculo referencial de la potencia eléctrica necesaria para llevar a cabo esa impulsión.

Ya que has dicho que has calculado bombas, a ver ilústranos con tus cálculos:

¿Qué potencia real sería necesaria para llevar a cabo esa impulsión?
¿Cuantas bombas prevees instalar?
¿Qué alimentación le das a las bombas?
¿Qué potencia unitaria por bombas te sale?
¿A cuanta intensidad van a trabajar?
¿Qué tipo de arranque prevees para poner en marcha las bombas de impulsión?

No me vayas a decir que piensas arrancar en directo esas bombas, porque cualquier ITI que vea un proyecto que piense arrancar en directo bombas de semejante calibre, se monta en un avión y se va de España  :Big Grin: 

Ah, por cierto, yo también sé de lo que hablo...

----------


## No Registrado

La cuestion no es cuanta electricidad se consume para bombear un supuesto que habeis puesto vosotros, que no se a que obedece, hay muchos factores, donde se hace, cuanta se recupera en los descensos, esa energia necesaria se puede coger por la noche donde se está tirando la energia, etc.

Los examenes ya los deje hace años y por supuesto no voy a contestarte, los que tenian que calificarme  ya lo hicieron, es mas, ante tanta ira, desprecios y sectarismo, los cuales creo no ser merecedor, os dejo seguid en vuestra secta, algún día saldreis a la vida real, y lo que dije anteriormente, el tiempo es un juez implacable que nos pondrá a cada uno en nuestro sitio.

Hasta siempre.

----------


## ben-amar

Macho, lo tuyo ya es para mirarselo; ni con los datos que se te aportan (oficiales) estas de acuerdo, todo el mundo esta equivocado menos tu.
Se puede estar de acuerdo con un hecho, datos aparte, o no pero negar las evidencias ya raya lo suyo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La cuestion no es cuanta electricidad se consume para bombear un supuesto que habeis puesto vosotros, que no se a que obedece,


Hombre, si pensamos en elevar el agua, habrá que alimentar las bombas con electricidad digo yo, a no ser que la levantemos a cubos...




> esa energia necesaria se puede coger por la noche donde se está tirando la energia, etc.


Con lo cual ya estaríamos desperdiciando más de la mitad de las riadas solo si se bombeara de noche. Aun así, de noche sigue siendo un gasto brutal.




> Los examenes ya los deje hace años y por supuesto no voy a contestarte, los que tenian que calificarme  ya lo hicieron


No pretendo examinar a nadie, faltaría más.

Pero si dices que has calculado bombeos, y nuestros cálculos te parecen de risa, pues por favor, ilústranos con los tuyos, lo estamos deseando.




> os dejo seguid en vuestra secta, algún día saldreis a la vida real


Jajajaja, muy buena esa  :Big Grin: 

No te preocupes, ya estamos en la vida real. Afortunadamente nadie vivimos en un mundo Matrix ni nada parecido.

----------


## Comizo

Va el tío montado en el burro y no se baja. Se ofende y nos llama secta.

Ni que le des datos, ni que le pongas cálculos, ni que vea estadística del INE, ni nada de nada.

A él hay que llevarle el agua de donde sea y al coste que sea.

Menuda comedura de cerebro que tienen algunas gentes de Levante.
Desde luego, quien se lo ha comido, ha realizado un buen trabajo.

Ahora la cuestión es cómo van a reaccionar viendo la realidad, ¿seguiran con las arejeras y las gafas e madera puestas reclamando agua y más agua? o pedirán cuentas a los que les han engañado con promesas irrealizables.

 Increíble

----------


## Luján

> La cuestion no es cuanta electricidad se consume para bombear un supuesto que habeis puesto vosotros, que no se a que obedece, hay muchos factores, donde se hace, cuanta se recupera en los descensos, esa energia necesaria se puede coger por la noche donde se está tirando la energia, etc.
> 
> Los examenes ya los deje hace años y por supuesto no voy a contestarte, los que tenian que calificarme  ya lo hicieron, es mas, ante tanta ira, desprecios y sectarismo, los cuales creo no ser merecedor, os dejo seguid en vuestra secta, algún día saldreis a la vida real, y lo que dije anteriormente, el tiempo es un juez implacable que nos pondrá a cada uno en nuestro sitio.
> 
> Hasta siempre.


Hemos puesto un supuesto inventado, evidentemente, ya que tú te has negado en redondo a dar siquiera un sólo dato de cómo piensas que es posible hacer lo que comentas.

La verdad no veo ni la ira, ni los desprecios ni mucho menos el sectarismo. Como mucho, has sido tú quien ha despreciado a miembros del foro, riéndote de sus cuentas. Es más, has despreciado a un organismo oficial como el INE, que está reconocido internacionalmente como uno de los mejores en su ramo.

Dudo mucho que tú estés en una vida más real que yo. No tienes ni la más remota idea de cuál es nuestra vida, en particular la mía.


Efectivamente, el tiempo es un juez implacable, y este juez sentenciará que las ideas que has intentado defender, desde el anonimato y sin aportar ni un sólo dato, son inviables.


Pos nada,

Salud y al toro, como se dice por ahí.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, esta tarde voy a calcular así por encima pero más extenso sobre la potencia que consumiría esa hipotética estación de bombeo sin meterme en demasiados berenjenales, es decir, calcular la potencia, voltaje y amperaje por cada bomba, y lo más importante, la potencia de los transformadores que necesitaría la estación de bombeo, así todo esto me sirve de repaso, jeje.

Teniendo en cuenta que son 1000 m3/s lo que pretendemos subir, ese caudal hay que repartirlo entre unas cuantas de bombas porque sino, tendríamos que construir un auténtico monstruo de bomba... así que había pensado en 8 bombas que sean capaces de subir 125 m3/s a 40 metros, que aun así, siguen siendo unos auténticos monstruos.

Lo que sí puedo decir ya de antemano, que va a salir una auténtica burrada, querer subir 1000 m3/s a 40 metros de altura, es una barbaridad, eso necesita VA a espuertas...

----------


## Luján

> Bueno, esta tarde voy a calcular así por encima pero más extenso sobre la potencia que consumiría esa hipotética estación de bombeo sin meterme en demasiados berenjenales, es decir, calcular la potencia, voltaje y amperaje por cada bomba, y lo más importante, la potencia de los transformadores que necesitaría la estación de bombeo, así todo esto me sirve de repaso, jeje.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que son 1000 m3/s lo que pretendemos subir, ese caudal hay que repartirlo entre unas cuantas de bombas porque sino, tendríamos que construir un auténtico monstruo de bomba... así que había pensado en 8 bombas que sean capaces de subir 125 m3/s a 40 metros, que aun así, siguen siendo unos auténticos monstruos.
> 
> Lo que sí puedo decir ya de antemano, que va a salir una auténtica burrada, querer subir 1000 m3/s a 40 metros de altura, es una barbaridad, eso necesita VA a espuertas...


Calcula también (o sólo, si te cuesta mucho) para los 20m que dijo Perdiguera.

----------


## Comizo

> Bueno, esta tarde voy a calcular así por encima pero más extenso sobre la potencia que consumiría esa hipotética estación de bombeo sin meterme en demasiados berenjenales, es decir, calcular la potencia, voltaje y amperaje por cada bomba, y lo más importante, la potencia de los transformadores que necesitaría la estación de bombeo, así todo esto me sirve de repaso, jeje.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que son 1000 m3/s lo que pretendemos subir, ese caudal hay que repartirlo entre unas cuantas de bombas porque sino, tendríamos que construir un auténtico monstruo de bomba... así que había pensado en 8 bombas que sean capaces de subir 125 m3/s a 40 metros, que aun así, siguen siendo unos auténticos monstruos.
> 
> Lo que sí puedo decir ya de antemano, que va a salir una auténtica burrada, querer subir 1000 m3/s a 40 metros de altura, es una barbaridad, eso necesita VA a espuertas...


 Además del coste, hay que tener en cuenta que ese agua es "sucia, es decir, arrastraría todo tipo de material de las riberas.

No pueden ser tomas normales, si no en unos minutos estarían cegadas.

Desconozco si hay bombas preparadas para esa circunstancia y su consumo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, vamos allá. Espero no haber metido la pata en ningún cálculo.

Para levantar esos 1000 m3/s, he pensado en 8 bombas de 125 m3/s. Un m3 de agua pesa 1000 kg, por lo que la bomba tendría que levantar 125.000 kg. Nos vamos a la fórmula de la energía potencial y tenemos que E=mgh, en donde sería E=125000•9,8•40=49.000.000 J. Como el vatio, por definición, equivale a un julio por segundo, tenemos que energía equivale a 49 millones de vatios, es decir, 49MW.

Esa potencia sería en términos ideales, sin tener en cuenta pérdidas de carga, rozamientos, etc. Vamos a suponer que teniendo en cuenta las pérdidas de carga, vibraciones, rozamientos, rendimientos etc, la potencia necesaría sea un 20% mayor, por lo que la potencia necesaria se iría hasta los 58,8 MW

Ahora, teniendo ya el dato de la potencia necesaria, nos vamos a la fórmula de la potencia activa en sistemas trifásicos: P= raíz de 3 • V • I • cos φ, de donde despejamos la intensidad.

Como para mover esas pedazo de bombas van a hacer falta unos motores tremendos, he pensado en motores especiales de alta tensión que trabajen a 15.000 voltios para poder mover esos monstruos de bombas. Voy a considerar que esos motores tengan un factor de potencia de 0,8 (cos φ = 0,8).

Ya tenemos todos los datos necesarios (potencia, voltaje y factor de potencia) para calcular la intensidad que consumirá el motor. Así pues, despejando la intensidad de la fórmula de potencia activa trifásica, sería así: I = P / (raíz de 3 • V • cos φ). Sustituyendo por los valores que ya he mencionado antes, nos daría una intensidad de 2829 amperios (que ya son amperios eh…)

Ahora, vamos a calcular la potencia reactiva para posteriormente, poder calcular la potencia aparente.

La potencia reactiva de un sistema trifásico es Q = raíz de 3 • V • I • sen φ. Sustituyendo por los valores, nos da una Q = 44.099.745 VAR

Y por último, calculamos la potencia aparente total. La potencia aparente total se obtiene mediante la suma vectorial de la potencia activa y la potencia reactiva, de tal forma que se calcula así: S = raíz cuadrada (P^2+Q^2). Haciendo el cálculo, nos da que S = 73.499.847 VA, es decir, redondeando, 75 MVA.

Ahora, tenemos que tener en cuenta el tipo de arranque de los motores. Obviamente, descartamos arranque directo ya que eso sería una temeridad, necesitarían una punta de arranque terrorífica que sería capaz de tirar abajo una central nuclear  :EEK!: 

En este caso, lo más práctico sería optar o por motores con variadores o, optar por arranque mediante autotransformadores. Como mínimo, habrá que dejar un margen de 2 In del motor para la punta de arranque.

De transformadores ya ando más boquerón…  pero supongo que en el mercado debería de haber autotransformadores de 150-200 MVA con entrada de 220 Kv y salida a 15 Kv, que serían unos bicharracos de cuidado...

*OJO* - Esto *sólo es por una bomba*... ahora tened en cuenta que *la estación de bombeo constaría de 8 bombas.*

Con lo cual, creo que os podéis hacer una idea de lo que estaríamos hablando...

¿Sería posible construirla y operarla? Como poder, claro que se puede... pero el coste de esa hipotética estación de bombeo sería tremendo, y el coste de operación de ella a plena carga, es decir, con esas 8 bombas subiendo agua a plena carga, el coste energético tiene que ser brutal.

----------


## Luján

F. Lázaro, una pregunta:

¿Las ecuaciones de P y Q son la misma?

Porque si es así, no entiendo cómo P=/=Q.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> F. Lázaro, una pregunta:
> 
> ¿Las ecuaciones de P y Q son la misma?
> 
> Porque si es así, no entiendo cómo P=/=Q.


Ups! Perdón, me equivoqué.

En la fórmula de la potencia reactiva trifásica (Q), he puesto coseno de fi en vez de seno de fi... las prisas es lo que tiene  :Wink:  Pero el resultado sí está bien hecho, sólo que al escribir la fórmula, he puesto coseno en vez de seno.

Gracias por percatarte del fallo, ya está corregido.

Por cierto, para quien no conozca las potencias en corriente alterna y sus unidades, ahí va ésto:

*- P = Potencia activa: Se mide en vatios (W)
- Q = Potencia reactiva: Se mide en voltiamperios reactivos (VAR)
- S = Potencia aparente: Se mide en voltiamperios (VA)*

Cuando las unidades de la potencia aparente son grandes, generalmente se utiliza en término kvas o kveas (kilo voltiamperios), y en este caso, utilizamos MVA (mega voltiamperios)

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/catal...10elpcat_4/Tes
Sábado, 10/12/2011
ELPAÍS.COM

REPORTAJE
La batalla por el Ebro resucita
La victoria del PP reabre interrogantes sobre el futuro del trasvase - El canal Xerta-Sénia, fronterizo con Castellón, moviliza a los ecologistas

MERCÈ PÉREZ - Tortosa - 10/12/2011


La batalla por el Ebro no ha pasado a mejor vida. La mayoría absoluta conseguida por el Partido Popular (PP) el 20 de noviembre ha reabierto la guerra por el agua en las comarcas del Ebro. La construcción del canal Xerta-Sénia, que muere a las puerta de la Comunidad Valenciana, ha resucitado viejos fantasmas. Y es que el miedo a un hipotético trasvase sigue presente.

Hace unos días, tras conocer el resultado de los comicios generales, la Plataforma en Defensa del Ebro convocó una manifestación. El símbolo del nudo volvió a salir a la calle y la protesta congregó a dos centenares de personas. Las entidades temen que el PP resucite el Plan Hidrológico Nacional (PHN), aprobado en 2001 por el PP con el apoyo de CiU. El proyecto preveía una obra faraónica para llevar agua del río Ebro hasta la huerta de Murcia. Tras dos años de pugna, cuando José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero ganó las elecciones el plan fue tumbado en favor de desalinizadoras en la cuenca mediterránea. Como en 2008, en estos comicios el PP se cuidó de no mencionar el antiguo PHN en su programa electoral. "Nos proponemos garantizar el derecho de todos a disponer de agua suficiente y de calidad atendiendo en primer lugar a las reservas estratégicas (...), transfiriendo los sobrantes, si los hubiere, de aguas de cuencas excedentarias a las deficitarias", rezaba el ambiguo programa.

Además, los dirigentes populares admiten que no se ha dado carpetazo al trasvase. El proyecto permanece en un cajón, a la espera de que pase la crisis, reconocen en el PP. "El trasvase tarde o temprano se hará", dijo el presidente del PP en Tarragona, Alejandro Fernández. Argumentó que ya se ha hizo uno hasta la ciudad de Tarragona y que es una buena oportunidad de negocio para la provincia. Por eso, en el delta del Ebro vuelven a sacar las pancartas a la calle. "La historia nos dice que cada siete u ocho años la amenaza retorna", se justifica Susanna Abelló, portavoz de la Plataforma en Defensa del Ebro.

En la última protesta la entidad se concentró al lado de las obras del canal Xerta-Sénia, una construcción que levanta controversias en el delta. "Es un trasvase encubierto, las obras avanzan y con ellas será posible llevar el agua a Castellón, solo tendrán que alargar las tuberías", dice Abelló. El ramal, impulsado por la Generalitat, significa la ejecución de uno de los tramos del PHN del expresidente José María Aznar. Pero solo para Cataluña, porque no incluye llegar a Càlig (Castellón) como se preveía en el plan del PP. La construcción del canal Xerta-Sénia la lleva a cabo la empresa Regadius de Catalunya (Regsa). Por el momento, se han invertido 64,74 millones de euros en las obras, que permitirán regar con agua del Ebro los cultivos del sur de Tarragona, y las tuberías pasarán por terrenos de las poblaciones de Xerta, Ulldecona, Tortosa, Santa Bàrbara, Roquetes, Masdenverge, Mas de Barberans, Godall, La Galera, Freginals, Amposta y Aldover. "Los cultivos previstos son de cítricos, olivos y fruta dulce. El canal tiene una sección decreciente a medida que va distribuyendo el agua y finaliza en forma de red de regadío", explican fuentes del Departamento de Agricultura de la Generalitat.

En canal está dividido en siete sectores y las obras del primero finalizarán dentro de tres semanas. Sin embargo, el plan de cuencas solo está redactado en su parte técnica y falta por acordar su aspecto más polémico: el caudal ecológico asignado para el tramo medio del Ebro y del Segre, que son los que afectan al delta. No estará decidido hasta al menos dentro de medio año. "Por el momento han dotado a la estación de bombeo de una capacidad mucho más elevada de lo que habían dicho al principio", alerta Abelló. "Es una cifra incómoda. Si se fija el caudal que el delta necesita, habrá un problema. Ya hay unas concesiones firmadas con los regantes y no queremos que se lleven ni una gota a Valencia, pero también reclamamos que Aragón haga llegar el caudal que necesitamos. Nos oponemos al trasvase y la estructura del canal actual no está diseñada para ese fin", explica Ferran Bel (CiU), alcalde de Tortosa. El edil del PP en esa ciudad también votó en contra del trasvase, lo que desató la ira de sus compañeros de partido valencianos.

La Diputación de Castellón no cesa de demandar la transferencia de 90 hectómetros cúbicos de agua anuales hacia su provincia. In extremis, el 25 de noviembre el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente denegó la petición, realizada en 2007, y también desestimó crear un consorcio de aguas en la zona. Pero la Diputación de Castellón volvió a la carga y entregó a Mariano Rajoy un decálogo de propuestas para esta legislatura. Ayer, la institución provincial presentó un recurso contra la decisión del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente de negar el minitrasvase del Ebro.

"Cada comunidad es competente de sus regadíos, después está el plan nacional", informa la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro. En el delta preocupa lo que pueda decidir el Gobierno de Mariano Rajoy.

----------

